# Pathfinders of Pelligrew's Pinnace [IC 01]



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2010)

The steady drumming of the rain on the roof combines with the salty air and the gentle rocking of the _Pinnace_. It's late afternoon, the first Wealday of the month of Desnus; after near three years of grueling training and testing you've made it into the Society. Your new Venture-Captain, Parnham Pelligrew, has summoned you to the pub he owns and operates. The summons was vaguely worded and seemed curt . . . have you made some misstep already? Or are you to be given your first assignment as full fledged (if junior) Pathfinders?

Newly made Pathfinders, and anxious to get started on the right foot, three of you present yourselves at the converted ship promptly at the specified time. Abraxis is late, as usual.

Venture-Captain Pelligrew seems somewhat distracted as he ushers you in and indicates that you should sit anywhere - the _Pinnace_ is empty at mid-afternoon. "Hmmm. Abraxis not here yet, eh? Well, sit yourselves down! I've got a bit of business to take care of, so we'll give him a few more minutes to darken my door with his angelic hide before we get down to brass tacks!" With these words, spoken in Pelligrew's usual boisterous manner, he slaps an ale down in front of each of you and instructs you to relax and talk amongst yourselves.

You sit at the table looking at each other for a moment, then . . .

[sblock=OOC]The three of you - and Abraxis - know each other at least superficially from your time in training at the Grand Lodge (the Absalom chapter house of the Pathfinder Society). Chat amongst yourselves, toss in some description and dialogue to start establishing personality . . . y'all know how this works![/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 1, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa, a young female 5'7" and around 135lbs, makes her way into the bar and sits at the table designated by Pelligrew.  She has auburn hair and black eyes.  She is covered with clothing so that only her hands and face are showing.  She removes her outer cloak and shakes it dry and then returns it to her pack.  She drinks the ale offered slowly and looks warily at her counterparts. She will not begin conversation.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 1, 2010)

Mustapha's polished mahogany 'skin' gleamed slickly in the light as he opened the Pinnace's front door. Rain dripped off him, leaving damp footprints in his wake as he stepped inside. His well-proportioned frame, a shade under 6 feet tall, was covered by a white robe of cotton, with a matching headdress. Leaving a tall walking staff beside the door, he placed a travelling pack beside it and eased between the empty tables and chairs.

"When I first came to your blessed land", he said, addressing Pelligrew in a rich, resonant baritone "I marvelled at the gifts the gods had bestowed upon us from the heavens. Now I wonder if we are in fact paying a debt for the misdeeds of our ancestors". He removed the cotton 'kufiy' from his face and wrung it out, causing another pool of water to gather on the floor. 

The brass man's face, sculpted in the likeness of a human, was incapable of the subtle display of emotions of one composed of flesh and blood, yet it still appeared to take on a resigned expression.

"And great indeed is the curse upon the house of Hanif, that it is further tormented by devils who tempt its humble servant at his every turn". He glanced down at the mug of ale Parnham had poured, shaking his head in mock horror. "I brought my own, if you would be so kind as to heat some water...?" he said with a smile, producing a pouch of aromatic leaves from the folds of his 'galabiy'.

Seeing he was not, in fact, the only patron, Mustapha wandered to the occupied table. With a bow, he said "greetings to you, sister. May the prophet - may his name be sung by children to the heavens - ensure your camels always find shelter from the 'zefiri'. I understand we are to be companions in this venture. I am Mustapha bin Hanif al Khyan al Suf bin M'hela, but being called Mustapha would please me greatly".

Bowing once more, he touched his heart, lips and forehead, before taking a seat opposite the dark clad figure.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 1, 2010)

The burly man's gap teeth show through his bushy red beard as he grins at Mustapha. "I've got no time for that, laddie! You'll find a pot in the cabinet under the bar, the third barrel from the left on the port side's water, and the fire's well banked. Back in a moment!"

He hurries out the door on his mysterious errand, apparently leaving you to your own devices until his return.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 1, 2010)

Mustapha rose from his seat beside Lerissa, and nodded his thanks to the big man. He made his way round the bar, and retrieved a pot which he filled with water from the barrel and suspended over the fire by a chain.

'If I spoke of misfortune before, it is as nothing compared to the joy of being able to brew tea so readily' he said smoothly, without looking at the dark-skinned woman. 'In my lands, short of magic, such a luxury may only be enjoyed in the city, or at the oasis, whereas here...' he spread his hands and gestured expansively. 'Perhaps you would care for some?' he enquired, beginning to measure some of the leaves from his pouch.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2010)

Sitting in the corner watching Mustapha make idle conversation look like an art, Leaf starts to smile. _{{ I have spent so much time alone after the... after that day. This will be better for me. Thank you Gozreh}}_ he says to himself. 

"Some tea would be very pleasent, Mustapha. Is there some for everyone?" Leaf asks leaning out the shadowy corner into the light. His tall, broad frame and bald head are shaded in greys that help with his being partially hidin. It is the goliath's demeanor that really contributes though. Quiet, soft spoken, and patient are some of the words heard when asked to describe the over seven foot tall Gozrearian. 

His equipment lies close to hand and a glass of water sits on the table in front of him.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa looks up, surprised that Mustapha seems to be addressing her with familiarity.  Before she can even decline his offer her attention is diverted to what can only be called "a giant" who has just appeared from the shadows.  Instead of answering, she will intently watch the interaction with the new aquaintance to see what may be learned from these two.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 2, 2010)

'A ghuul has more honour than one who would refuse such a request, my friend', said Mustapha turning to face the hulking figure, a broad smile spreading across his face. Rising from his position by the fire, Mustapha strode over to Leaf, offered his right hand and rose to his full height in order to kiss the goliath on the right cheek, the left, and then once more on the right.

Stepping back a pace, he said 'the Prophet - may his teachings shine on us like the rays of the sun - has blessed me with your presence this day. You are well? '


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2010)

"I am," Leaf says with a bit of embrassement by the trsditional greeting. "Now that the training is over I wish to serve the Pathfinders." 

Sitting back down Leaf looks over to the female covered from head to toe in clothing. He looks down at his own bare chest, the markings of Gozreh plain. _{{I will wear armor in battle but I would never dress such as that.}} _he thinks to himself.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2010)

*OOC: FYI that I am here and following along, and hopefully can get my PC completed and start participating this weekend.*


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 3, 2010)

As his two companions remain seated, Mustapha ventured back behind the bar. He opened several of the cupboards and looked in them.









*OOC:*


He is looking for glasses or something more appropriate for serving tea in than tankards, and something to add to the tea in case the others (if they choose to drink) find the taste too sharp. Sugar or honey would do, while mint leaves or lemon would be better but, I imagine, less likely.

He can take 10 on a Perception check (DC 15) if necessary


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2010)

Mustapha locates a set of surprisingly dainty teacups and both sugar and honey in the cabinets behind the bar. As he's moving about the gently swaying pub the Venture-Captain returns looking somewhat more troubled than when he left and worrying at a scrap of parchment.

He shakes his massive head, wild beard wagging as he gestures you back to your seats.

“Sit, friends, sit, and thank you for answering my summons so swiftly. The Society is in need. An old and quite penniless historian, a bespectacled wag-beard by the name of Yargos Gill, has recently made a discovery in an old archive that we have a great interest in obtaining: an ancient codebook, left behind in the wake of one of Taldor’s many failed attempts at invasion. This several-hundred-year-old text would prove an excellent addition to our collection, and must be preserved.

“Yargos makes his home in ‘The Puddles,’ and I'm certain I don't have to tell you that the district is the stomping ground of pimps, harlots, addicts, knifers, and hoards of unseemly derelicts. It’s never been a kind place, but recent reports reveal some new nameless terror on her waterlogged streets. Several persons claim to have seen cloaked, skeletal-like figures marching through an unnatural fog. Ill tidings indeed. Naturally, we're quite worried about the scholar and his discovery, so tracking down Yargos is now a priority, lest some yellow-toothed thug cut him down, or one of these strange wraiths carry him beyond the pale. Find him, fellow Pathfinders, and find the codebook, before something dire happens to it.”

[sblock=OOC]From the time you've spent in the city and from your studies, you know that the Puddles is Absalom’s poorest district, suffering from a well-known reputation as a haven for lowlifes. Following an earthquake ten years ago, parts of the Puddles now rest below sea level, resulting in frequent and untimely flooding. Those who can afford not to live there, don’t.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2010)

Leaf sits motionless almost holding is breath. {{Someone could be in trouble and the Pathfinder's are in need of my help. This is what I signed on for to help my new family.}} Thinking back to the day a group of Pathfinders found the youth struggling to survive and with no knowledge of his name or how he came to be miles from a destroyed goliath villiage.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 3, 2010)

'A somewhat inauspicious beginning to our new group' said Mustapha ruefully. 'You said you were expecting a fourth, master Pelligrew? And here we must depart without sharing tea together as companions. No matter, I trust there will be a time for that soon. Please...' he said to Leaf and the dark garbed woman, putting the tray of cups, a pitcher of boiling water and a small pot of honey down on the table. 'I must prepare'.

Leaving the steaming brew, the brass man returned to the pack he left as he entered the Pinnace. Undoing a leather strap he lifted clear a small embroidered rug, with finely tassled edges. Opening the door, he glanced briefly heavenward, before striding into the rain, pulling the door closed behind him as he went.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2010)

Leaf looks from the door to the others and shrugs. Taking the steaming pot in hand he pours a cup for himself and then holding he hot water over the second he eyes Lerissa questioningly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2010)

Pelligrew also looks after the departing Mustapha, then shrugs massive shoulders and takes one of the delicate cups of tea in a ham-sized fist. After a small sip and a sigh of appreciation, he continues.

"You'll want to check the _Soggy Piper_ first - Yargos' favored eatery."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 4, 2010)

*Lerissa*

OC - Never mind, found the description of the pub on OP. Can you put a link in the post if you have something on the OP site that relates?  That would help me find things on the OP site.

IC - Lerissa listens to Pelligrew and watches the Brass Man oddly leave thinking,_ I think he'll return, but Damn...that was weird to take off like that._  She finishes the ale in front of her, _This ale is oddly pleasant._  She fights to bring her thoughts back to the matter at hand. and looks from Leaf to Pelligrew and finally speaks, "I am willing to help you with this matter but am also curious about our fourth.  As far as Yargos goes, can you also tell us where he resides and if he has any kin still alive.  I have heard much of The Puddles and it will definitely be an interesting journey I'm sure."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2010)

"Unfortunately, I know nothing more about Yargos than what I've told you - word of his possession of the codebook just came to us, and you represent our first efforts to track him down. I'm not sure where our information regarding his, um, dining choices comes from. It may or may not be accurate."

OOC: _Great_ idea regarding linking to OP information for new locations, Mike. I'll try to remember to do it each time! In the meantime, links to Pelligrew's Pinnace and to Parnham Pelligrew are now in the above post describing the results of Mustapha's search for honey.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 4, 2010)

The Pinnace's door opened again after a few minutes, and Mustapha entered. He replaced the rug in the top of his pack, and once more wrung the worst of the moisture from his kufiy.

'I believe I spoke hastily about an inauspicious beginning' he said deadpan, 'the rain appears to be slackening to a mere downpour. Perhaps by Starday it will have lessened sufficiently that I should no longer consider investing in a boat building enterprise'.

He approached the table and glanced momentarily at the cups, before giving the briefest of nods.

'Are either of you familiar with The Puddles?' he enquired of Leaf and Lerissa.

[sblock=OOC]I don't normally like just rolling a bunch of random skill checks just because I happen to have potentially useful skills. I'll try and Gather Info once we get out and about, but meanwhile might Knowledge (local) perhaps suggest somewhere where Yargos may have been doing his own research - a library, book shop, a location in the The Puddles itself?

1d20+9=14[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2010)

The three of you sit back simultaneously in your chairs, gears turning in your heads as you contemplate what you've learned of Puddles over the three years you've spent in training in and around Absalom.

OOC: In addition to the knowledge in the link above, you'll know that it's highly unlikely Yargos did his studying or research there - books don't last long in the Puddles.

[sblock=Holy Crap!]Rolled natural 20s for Leaf and Lerissa, and an 18 for Mustapha (who has quite the modifier anyway) for KS: Local.
Good luck for y'all - that's two crits the bad guys won't get . . .[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 5, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Awesome hyperlink Mikey!

Thinking of The Puddles does not bring pleasant memories to Lerissa's thoughts.  Although she feels comfortable around the sort they are likely to encounter in the district, she knows what is being asked of them will by no means be an easy chore.

"So tell us what is in this for us"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2010)

At Lerissa's question, Pelligrew's normally affable - if somewhat frightening - expression takes a darker turn, along with a slight look of perplexion and incredulity.

"What's in it for you!? What's in it for you!? What have you been spending the last three years training for, my dear girl? You're a Pathfinder now! You have a chance to give something back to the organization that paid for all that training, and to rescue an important piece of knowledge from almost certain destruction! And isn't that just what we do?

If that's not enough, consider the fact that you've not made Venture-Captain yet - you're assigned to me, and this is the assignment I'm giving to you!

If you'd rather not BE a Pathfinder that can be arranged, though I'd be sorry to lose one of your potential and it'd be a puzzle to me why you'd have gone through the training if this isn't what you want . . ."

The huge fellow's passionate stream of words slows to a trickle and fades away as he looks bemusedly at you.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 5, 2010)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> At Lerissa's question, Pelligrew's normally affable - if somewhat frightening - expression takes a darker turn, along with a slight look of perplexion and incredulity.
> 
> "What's in it for you!? What's in it for you!? What have you been spending the last three years training for, my dear girl? You're a Pathfinder now! You have a chance to give something back to the organization that paid for all that training, and to rescue an important piece of knowledge from almost certain destruction! And isn't that just what we do?
> 
> ...




Lerissa smiles at the big man's passion, "Forgive my poor choice of words for that is not exactly what I meant.  I should have asked, what expenses will be covered, how will we pay for greasing palms to not be bothered and do you want this book back at ALL costs?  3 years of training has left me (us) living pretty tightly"


OOC - Mike, if we already know the answers to these questions, speak now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2010)

"Ahhh, now I understand! You surely had me puzzled for a moment . . .  Well, once Pathfinders become slightly better established, the aid you can expect from fellow Society members is more in the way of giving information themselves, or shelter and cooperation, and such like. You'll pay for such expenses as you encounter out of the, erm, items you collect in your pursuit of knowledge. For now, though, I understand your monetary situation and can help you out a little. Life is cheap in Puddles - a few silver should be more than sufficient to open such hearts and lubricate such tongues as you're likely to meet there."

Visibly relieved, Pelligrew dips sausage size fingers into his belt pouch and brings out 11 Silver Weight (OOC: Always called a 'Silver Weight', never just a 'Weight') and 4 Pennies (OOC: Copper Pieces) and tosses them negligently on the table.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 5, 2010)

Ignoring the money that Parnham has thrown on the table, Mustapha says to Leaf and Lerissa 'then let us be about our task, and show Master Pelligrew that his faith in us was not misplaced!'

'If we make haste, we may find Yargos - or someone who might be able to impart a little more information - at the Soggy Piper. It is approaching the hour at which one might take food after a day's work, so it would seem like an ideal time to begin the hunt'.

He rises from his chair as if going to collect his pack, then turns back to Parnham. 'One question remains unanswered, good sir. Should we be successful in locating Master Gill, how much might we instruct him that the Society will pay for his discovery?'


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2010)

"You'll have no trouble convincing Yargos to accompany you back here - he contacted the Society with word of his discovery in the hopes that he'd be given sanctuary, and a field commission as a Pathfinder. And indeed he may, if this codebook proves genuine."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2010)

"And what of our fourth?" the almost always quiet Leaf asks.

[sblock=OOC] Always quiet because I had to work today while all the great RPing was going on.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2010)

"I'll just send him along when he shows his pretty face, shall I? Hopefully he'll get here before you're too far gone, and I can direct him to the _Piper_. He should be able to make his way there without too much trouble . . ."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry you missed out, Jake - we missed Leaf as well![/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 6, 2010)

*Lerissa*



mleibrock said:


> Lerissa smiles at the big man's passion, "Forgive my poor choice of words for that is not exactly what I meant.  I should have asked, what expenses will be covered, how will we pay for greasing palms to not be bothered and do you want this book back at ALL costs?  3 years of training has left me (us) living pretty tightly"
> 
> 
> OOC - Mike, if we already know the answers to these questions, speak now.





"You have yet to answer... is this a "by all means possible" sort of mission?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Wow, getting a little demanding there Mikey?  Sorry, missed that part of your post.[/sblock]

"I'd not like to see Yargos hurt - the book is his, after all and we're not out to steal it. There's not much law in Puddles, and even what's there is corrupt; but there are good, hard working people there. It won't hurt the Pathfinders any to be seen as the good guys if the opportunity arises, and it surely won't help our cause if we're running amok. But the book is a _very_ important aquisition for us."


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 6, 2010)

Mustapha closed his golden eyes and stood impassively for several moments, as if deep in thought. When he opened them again, his gaze seemed unfocussed, as if he were looking, not at the 3 other people in the Pinnace's front room, but to an imaginary figure in the distance. And in his melifluous tones, he began to speak;

'In the city of Kari, as the story was recounted to me, there lived a merchant. A successful man whose riches were beyond the dreams of most, he traded in fine silks imported from many lands. Each night he slept alone; no lovers did he ever share his bed with lest one of them try to cheat him of his fortune. And yet for all his great wealth, he was an unhappy, even bitter, man, because there was one other merchant in the city more blessed by the Gods than he. This man, a kind and virtuous man, who often opened his home to beggars and forgave any who tried to steal or cheat him, always seemed to find the most exquisite silks, the most enchanting fabrics, for which the rich of Kari paid him handsomely. His success was like a thorn in the side of his rival, although he knew not of the other man's envy of him.

One day the merchant was returning to his home after another day's business, when his eye was drawn to a peculiar stall in the bazaar which he could not recall having seen before on his daily trip home. The stall contained worthless junk, and yet this man could not resist trying to turn a profit, and so when he spied an old bronze lamp, tarnished and dented, he set his mind to haggling with the stall keeper to secure a lower price. If asked he could not have said why he chose to engage this man in conversation, nor indeed why he was so determined to have such an ugly lamp when his house was filled with beautiful objects.

He easily browbeat the man into accepting a few 'sh' aka' la' for it, and returned home, pleased with his efforts. Once there, he dismissed his servant for the day, and relaxed with tea and little 'hassas'. Remembering the mis-shapen lamp, he decided that he would rid himself of it the following day, as it was not fit to grace his dwelling. And yet, his greed would not allow him to simply discard it, so he determined to clean it, and sell it for coin. Cursing that his servant had left, the merchant searched for a rag and some oil with which to polish the grime from it. No sooner had he applied the cloth to the lamp than a thin stream of smoke began to issue forth from the spout. As the merchant watched in amazement, a head appeared from the misty vapours, followed by a body, 2 arms and 2 legs, until a figure stood before him. It was squat, with skin redder than the deepest sunset, and 2 small horns sprouted from its head - a genie, one of the fabled creatures who grant wishes to mortals. 'O, joyous day', thought the merchant, for now I shall have my heart's desire.

But unknownst to the merchant, the creature in the lamp was not a noble djinn, scion of the air, but a treacherous and malevolent 'ifrit', wicked fire spirits who live only to cause strife and mayhem. The ifrit's honeyed tongue promised the merchant anything, if only he commanded it. Without hesitation, the merchant cried 'I wish to be the richest man in Kari'. The ifrit eyed him slyly, in the manner of their kind, and asked with feigned innocence 'at what cost would your newfound wealth come?'. 'At any cost!' proclaimed the merchant. 'Your wish is my command, O master' intoned the ifrit...

When the merchant awoke the next day it was to the sound of commotion. Looking from his window, he spied a passerby and enquired where the people were running to. The man told him that a great fire had started in the night at the home of a silk merchant, and that although his wares were destroyed, perhaps the fire could be contained before it spread to neighbouring shops. And so, with his rival's business in ruins, the merchant was the wealthiest man in the city. Eager for another wish, he took oil and cloth to the lamp once more, but the ifrit's bond had been broken and it was no longer confined to its earthly prison.

For months, the merchant's wealth increased, for without a rival the people flocked to him to supply their needs. He bought a bigger house, and hired mercenaries to guard his fortune. Truly he was now happy.

Mustapha opened his eyes, blinked as if coming out of a trance, and sipped a little of the now cooling water on the table.

Looking to Lerissa and Leaf, he asked 'if you are ready, shall we go?'


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2010)

"I... I do not understand," Leaf says puzzlement in his voice. "What just happened were you possessed? Are you ill? Why did you stare so strangely and tell a story with such a sad ending?" 

The large warrior-priest sets his cup down gently and sits on the edge of his seat waiting.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 7, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa will look at Pelligrew to judge his reaction to Mustapha's rant.  She then quietly says to the others, "I'm not sure about this one as one of us, he does not seem right in the head to me."


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 7, 2010)

'I am sorry, my friend' Mustapha said to Leaf, 'I was recalling another time, when I heard that tale first'. A wistful look crosses the Brass Man's face.

'You find it a sad story, then?' he asked. 'Not everyone who hears it shares that view'.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2010)

"I...I lost..." Leaf seems very sad now and his eyes look like someone seeing the past not the here and now. Taking a deep breath and then a sip of his tea the large goliath tries again. "I lost my villiage to fire," he says sadly. "It was not set by an 'ifirt' but by men who were just as evil and malice as the creature in your story. No one else survived and I only did thanks to a group of Pathfinders that were in the area." 

Leaf seems to warm up and the words come more freely, but just as quickly as it began it comes to a close. "I just thought it sad many had to suffer for the happiness of one."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

*Abraxis Hellis*

The wooden door to the Pinnace slams open, and a tall athletic man dressed in dark colors steps into the place. He shakes water from his silvery-platinum hair, and turns to regard those gathered with his striking golden eyes. The alabaster markings upon his face and exposed skin seem to glow with a soft white light. There is certainly no mistaking the celestial-blooded Abraxis Hellis.





A smile crosses his handsome face as he determines that everyone is indeed still at the Pinnace. "I apologize for my tardiness," he says, his voice a rich, smooth tenor. "All this rain has turned Absalom into a madhouse."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa watches the attractive young man enter the room and his aura nearly makes her divert her eyes from the sun-like intensity.  "Great... Another holier than thou type."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2010)

Pelligrew slaps the table enthusiastically, making the coins and cups jump.

"Not beforetime, either! You've missed the tea, but you'll just have to leave thirsty - the others can get you up to speed on the way.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

Abraxis nods at Pelligrew. "As you say. And since I'm already soaked to the bone, there is no reason for me not to dash right back out into the rain." He rests his glaive against his shoulder, and adjusts his gauntlets, one of which is nastily spiked. His gleaming eyes sweep the group, and he smiles again. "I believe I am ready when you are."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 10, 2010)

Setting down his tea cup, Leaf picks up the pack at his feet and stands. His massive frame barely misses the rafters and the black hafted trident he pulls from the corner he was sitting in at first does brush the ceiling. The thick prongs and haft look as if the weapon is oversized for the gloiath but Leaf handles the weapon with ease.

"A madhouse? How so?" He asks walking to the door and pulling up his hood before stepping out.

[sblock=OOC] Now I know why Rhun was a little behind. Looking for the koolest picture he could find.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Yep - he got a good one! Jake, I've got a good pic of a Goliath I might could do something with for you. It may require too much/too complicated an editing job to get the pose right for a trident and to get the leaf pattern on him, but I'm willing to give it a shot.

Everyone ready to move on? All the RPing done for now?[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 10, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Still wary of the group's differences (especially the seemingly righteous ones), Lerissa bends down from her seated position and retreives her pack.  In a fluid motion, she stands and slides her arms throgh the pack's straps.  Without a word she begins to move to the door but stops short when in the glass of the bar's back she sees the others, still saying their farewells,  are not yet following.  As she waits, the smallest of smiles seems to appear as she thinks to her self.  At least we all seem to be misfits in one way or another.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2010)

"Everyone scurrying through the streets, trying to get their errands done so they can get in from the wet," says Abraxis in response to the goliath's question. "I had to pull an old woman from the path of an out of control horse-cart. She was quite shaken, so I walked her home. Hence, my lateness."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2010)

_ . . . fade in . . . _

The memory of your gathering at the _Pinnace_ fades as a fresh deluge of cold seawater rounds a bend in the lane and assaults your knees. Your boots squish with fetid water as you plod through the Puddles. The rain has stopped, but a thick fog hangs in the air, seeming almost to caress the flesh with an unnatural chill. Having found the Soggy Piper without too much trouble, you stand outside in a foot and a half of brackish brine.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2010)

Abraxis frowns. Although untroubled by the cold, he was annoyed by the wet. Whatever celestial blood coursed through his body provided him protection from all but the very coldest weather. However, it did little to keep the water from flowing over the top of his knee-high black leather boots when he would step in a particularly deep puddle. He had missed most of the meeting at the _Pinnace_, but his companions had given him the gist of the mission they had been assigned with.

Abraxis eyes the entry to the Soggy Piper with his glittering golden eyes. "So, is this where we are to find Yargos Gill?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 12, 2010)

"Prehaps," Leaf says adjusting his boots that are draped over his shoulder. The goliath had gone to the Puddles barefooted, and although the light rain was getting his boots wet, at least he wasn't sloshing along. "This is where he likes to spend his time, so he will be here or we will find information on where to find him."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2010)

"Well, then...I don't see any reason to wait around in the rain." Abraxis slaps Leaf on the shoulder, reaching up well above his own head to do so. Then the celestial walks forward, and pushes through the door of the place.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2010)

You enter the shabby pub to find a sullen lad desultorily sweeping broken crockery off the floor as an older man rights a table. The look up as you enter, then do a very obvious double take as the . . . unusual quality . . . of your party sinks in. Even in Absalom, where the rare is seen most every day, your group stands out.

Quickly finishing his task, the man approaches you as the boy stands gaping, broom all but forgotten in his hand.

"Good afternoon sirs, ma'am. Welcome to the Soggy Piper! What can I do for you? Would you like a table?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2010)

"A table would be most appreciated, my good man, and some mulled wine if you please" says Abraxis, eying the apparent state of disarray in the place. "Looks like you've had a bit of trouble? "


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 12, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa, smiles at the boy and approaches him.  She then bends down to the broken pieces and seems to pick up something (she actually was holding a copper piece in her hand).  She brings up the CP and says quietly so only the boy can hear, "You don't want to sweep this into the trash, I'm sure your father would be none to happy were you to throw away good money."  She then smiles again, lips closed, and moves to the table the man is righting and will help return it to it's proper position.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2010)

The boy gapes at Lerissa, plainly flabbergasted by having a well armed Tiefling speak kindly to him. Then he realizes what she's placed in his hand and gives another start before surreptitiously slipping it into a pocket.

The man smiles nervously at Abraxis, takes a deep breath and speaks with a touch of asperity.

"Oh, nothing you wouldn't expect near about every day here in Puddles. Still, when it's a regular they haul off it hits a little closer to home, if you know what I mean."

"Oh, don't trouble yourself, ma'am, I can take care of it! You folks just have a seat anywhere and I'll be right with you. _Francach!_ Don't stand there gaping, son, it's not polite! Finish up the sweeping."


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 12, 2010)

'I would have thought this regular of yours might have treated your establishment with a little more respect if he expects to be served again in future' said Mustapha, eyeing the damage.

'But surely a few breakages won't be enough for the Muckruckers to haul him off to the Brine, will it - unless someone was hurt?' he asked innocently.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2010)

"You misunderstand; it was a regular as was hauled off, and not by the Muckruckers, either! Some bullyboys of one of the local up and comers hauled poor Yargos out of here just minutes before you came in. That's the last we'll see of him, I'll lay odds on it!"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 13, 2010)

"Yargos?!" Leaf exclaims, "We must go find him, where did they go?" 

Aniexty starts to set in as Leaf thinks his first mission as a Pathfinder may be a failure.

[sblock=OOC] Thanks for the XP Mike, yep got my CSA finally. First is was suppose to be a x-mas gift, then a v-day gift, and finally my gf got around to getting it. She kept telling me to wait she wanted to buy/start it for me. Now I can go get the PF rulebook because as promised i have bought no new books (cuxe I'm broke mostly LOL) till I supported EnWorld.  [/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 13, 2010)

'A thousand apologies' said Mustapha to the inn-keeper. 'Can you recall how many of these ruffians there were, and how they were dressed?'


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2010)

"There were six of them, dressed in leathers and well armed - though not so well armed as you all. They took Yargos and his three friends and said something about Torson's Maw."

[sblock=OOC]Torson's Maw is an area of cliffside fairly nearby. The clifftop is about 35 feet above water level there, and the surf is pretty rough during this season. You all know roughly where it is (excellent KS rolls again).[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 13, 2010)

'Then the game's afoot' said Mustapha to the others. 'I wasn't expecting Yargos to have company, but it appears his abductors have swept up more than just our target. Do we risk trying to beat them to Torson's Maw, assuming they are going there, or attempt to pick up their trail and follow?'









*OOC:*


 Is Torson's Maw so close that in the minutes that have passed since they took Yargos they will probably have got there already? 













*OOC:*
















*OOC:*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2010)

OOC: They've got a good enough head start that they'll make it there before you, even if their prisoners are somewhat uncooperative.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2010)

"We will rescue everyone, Mustapha. And I might beable to find their trail with a little help." The goliath says a little abruptly, and then his pale skin turns a shade darker as he blushes. "Sorry, I did not mean to sound commanding, we will do are best to help everyone."

[sblock=OOC] I have the track feat and favored enemy is humaniod(human), so if you want to roll a couple aid another attempts for the others and let us know, I'm ready. 

Survival +7 (will take 10 if I may, no bonuses added)

Glad no one in the group is human. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2010)

You set out for Torsen's Maw, at the West extreme of Puddles. Leaf is completely unable to track your quarry for most of the distance, as you are at least ankle deep in water (sometimes calf deep) until you approach the edge of the district.

There the ground begins to rise and he is able to spot signs here and there that indicate you're on the right track.

Just at the western edge of the district, about 1500 feet from the city wall, the ground rises sharply. A series of switchbacks brings you up to Torsen's Maw, and as you approach you hear voices from around the bend of the final switchback.

"Line 'em up! That's it, right on the edge!"

[sblock=OOC]Leaf is in front so he can track. Let's establish the rest of the 'marching order' before we declare actions.

The trail is narrow (single file) but you recollect that the Maw actually opens up to a ledge that varies from 5' wide to about 20' wide.[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 14, 2010)

*OOC:*


If Leaf is first, then I suspect our 2 more martially inclined members should go next and I'll watch our 6.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Lerissa*



grufflehead said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If Leaf is first, then I suspect our 2 more martially inclined members should go next and I'll watch our 6.











*OOC:*




OOC - That marching order sounds fine to me.  Mike as we near the area, are there any indications of where the cliff ends, I'm thinking I'd like Lerissa at the bottom of the cliff.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Bottom of the cliff is 35 feet down and in the ocean, so there's no practical way for Lerissa to be at the bottom. The clifftop is not accessible any other way than via the switchbacks, which are a pretty extended trail and run right along the shore. It's kind of a bottleneck just before you top out at Torsen's Maw.

You're just below the point where the switchbacks reach the widening ledge when you hear the aforementioned dialogue.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Once the voices are in range, Lerissa will begin watching closely around them so that the party is not surprised.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 00*  AC(T): 00*  AC(FF): 00*  Init: +00

                   * Situational Bonus

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +1        1d6+1       18-20/x2     
Secondary               +0        0d0         00-00/x0     
Missile                 +0        0d0         00-00/x0     

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Purify Food            * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]

OOC - Mike, I just realized her stat block does not seem to be accurate.  Is this something you want us to do, or do you like to update them?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Mike, I just realized her stat block does not seem to be accurate.  Is this something you want us to do, or do you like to update them?




OOC: Either way is fine - I don't think you had equipment bought when I filled in what's there.

Edit: Got it fixed, I think.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2010)

*OK, Let's Get It On!*

As you round the final switchback, a face pops out briefly from behind the turn. It disappears as quickly as it appeared, and a voice rings out: "Company! Get 'em done!"

The Maw opens up before you, a comparatively roomy ledge in the cliff face. On your left is a sheer 35 foot drop to the pounding waves, on your right the cliff face rises another 20 or 30 feet to the top.

Occupying the ledge, two brash young toughs covered with tattoos of vicious, snarling dogs are prodding four terrified older men off the edge of a cliff into the sea as four others keep watch to the east and west. The prisoners are shackled together in a line with heavy chains, which shall surely drag them to the sea floor in short order should they tumble from the cliff’s edge into the churning waters below.

Just as the impact of the scene registers, one of the toughs kicks the first old man viciously in the small of the back, and he staggers over the edge. The others follow in very short order, but the last man _just_ manages to grab the ledge. He won't be able to hold on for long . . .

[sblock=Combat Block]Roll Initiative!

Status
16 Leaf
15 Mustapha
15 War Hounders
* 1:
* 2:
* 3:
* 4:
* 5:
* 6:
09 Prisoners
* T: Holding on to the ledge
* Y: Dangling below T (Grasping for the Cliff)
* I: Dangling below Y (Grasping for the Cliff)
* S: Dangling below I (Grasping for the Cliff)
06 Lerissa
03 Abraxis (Mage Armor Rd01)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2010)

"No!!" Leaf cries as the men are pushed over the cliffside. "You murderous vermin!" he shouts charging straight towards one of the ruffians. His massive trident ready to skrewer the villian.

[sblock=actions] I posted ready to because I'm not sure,  . Let's give you the numbers:
init: 1d20-1=16 
charge: hit,1d20+7=15 dmg,2d6+4=8 

Full round: Charging WH04 so -2 to AC figured in below [/sblock]


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 20/20     AC: [COLOR=red]12[/COLOR]  AC(T): [COLOR=red]9 [/COLOR]AC(FF): 13  Init: -1
 
Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             4     2     +2          
Ref:              1     2     -1          
Will:             5     2     +3            
 
BAB: +1       CMB:+3     CMD: 12
 
Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Trident                 +3        2d6+2          20/x2     Rng. 10', Brace
Dagger                  +3        1d6+3       19-20/x2     Rng. 10'
Net                     +0        ---              ---     Max Rng. 10', Touch Attack,Entangles
Short bow               +0        1d6            20/x3     Rng. 60' 
 
Spells Available:* 
0 Level          * 1st Level      
* Guidance          * Shield of Faith      
* Mending           * Cause Fear      
* Read Magic        * Obscuring Mist (D)
 
Special abilities:
Channel Energy(positive) 1d6  3/3
Wooden Fist  6/6
Icicle 6/6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 15, 2010)

*Lerissa*

initiative roll (1d20+2=6)

OOC - having a late initiative roll, I'm gonna hold my action post to see what unfolds.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 15, 2010)

*OOC:*


 Lots of stuff to do, first time so bound to be a mistake somewhere 

Mustapha initiative

1d20+1=15

Mustapha quickly surveyed the scene and realised the disadvantage he and his companions were at. Swiftly he produced a small vial from inside his robes, flipped off the stopper and consumed the contents - a pale green liquid. Then he began to run.

Swerving round the thug which had been engaged by the Goliath, he began to pick up speed as he headed for the lip of the ledge. With a grunt of exertion he threw himself into the air, windmilling his arms as he went, and landed with a crunch in front of the 2 War Hounders who had thrown the prisoners over the edge. 

[sblock=Actions!]
- Drink extract of Expeditious Retreat - standard action, increases land speed by 30' to 60'

- Run and jump - move action as Acrobatics (Jump) check is done as part of move (correct me if I'm wrong on that, not something I've done very often)

Running past WH04 - here's hoping Leaf has filled him full of holes, if not he gets an AoO against me - to I5. Running jump aiming to land in F5.

Total distance moved 55', total Jump distance 15'

Acrobatics DC 15 (+ any terrain or environmental modifiers) - +12 temp bonus for speed 60' (+4 for each 10' above 30')

1d20+13=20









*OOC:*


 - Hoping that's enough or I'm in for a long drop...[/sblock]


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 19/19     AC: 13  AC(T): 11  AC(FF): 12  Init: +01

                   * Situational Bonus

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            +5     2     +3          
Ref:             +3     2     +1           
Will:            +4     2     +1         +1 from trait 

  BAB: 00       CMB:+00     CMD: 11

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quarterstaff            +0        1d6            20/x2     
Scimitar                +0        1d6         18-20/x2     
Alchemical Bomb         +3        1d6+4          20/x2     R Touch, Splash 1 sq for 3HP
(standard action to
create and throw)

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level (-/- Daily)    * 1st Level (2/2 Daily)
      * Daze               * Cause Fear
      * Read Magic         * Sleep
      * Message 
      * Know Direction 

Extracts Available:
    * 1st Level (1/2 Daily)
      * [COLOR=Red]Expeditious Retreat[/COLOR]
      * (Expeditious Retreat/Cure Light Wounds/Comprehend Languages/Disguise Self/Shield
        - 1 minute to prepare

Mutagen Available: (1/1 Daily) - +2 natural armour, +4 STR, -2 INT
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2010)

*Abraxis Hellis*

Abraxis readies his polearm and prepares for combat as he sees the toughs forcing the old men  off of the cliff...


*OOC: Just a FYI, but I likely will NOT be posting on weekends, so you may have to NPC my character during those time periods if we are in combat or such.

Abraxis would have cast mage armor when they first heard their quarry, bringing his AC to 16.

Initiative: 03 - due to the low initiative, I'm going to hold off posting until I see what the enemy does.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2010)

Mustapha quickly downs a mysterious green draught then takes off running pell-mell for the cliff's edge. Just at the last moment he leaps over the ocean and lands with a grunt between the War Hounder and his chain-gang of victims. The single War Hounder in his path is out of sorts from the charging Goliath; Mustapha feels the air move behind him as the youngster's crossbow bolt passes within a hair's breadth.

With a cry of dismay, Leaf strides quickly forward and thrusts the business end of his huge trident into the closest thug. His victim drops the crossbow he'd been readying to fire and slams a spiked gauntlet into the Goliath's muscled stomach.

The ruffian tucked up next to the rising cliff face (WH03) fires his crossbow at Leaf, but the bolt sails off into the ocean. The two farthest West (WH05, 06) both fire at the madly charging Brass Man. One bolt clatters against the rocks just past his landing spot, the other smacks into his leg with a loud _chunk_.

The two War Hounders close to the prisoners step up to Mustapha and begin pummeling him with their spiked gauntlets.

[sblock=Combat Block]
Status
16 Leaf: 17/20
15 Mustapha: 8/19
15 War Hounders
* 1: Gauntlet vs. Mustapha hits for 5 damage.
* 2: Gauntlet vs. Mustapha hits for 2 damage.
* 3: Crossbow at Leaf misses
* 4: 8 Damage; Gauntlet vs. Leaf hits for 3 damage.
* 5: Crossbow at Mustapha misses
* 6: Crossbow at Mustapha hits for 4 damage.
09 Prisoners
* T: Holding on to the ledge - Slipping
* Y: Dangling below T (Grasping for the Cliff - Slipping)
* I: Dangling below Y (Grasping for the Cliff - Slipping)
* S: Dangling below I (Grasping for the Cliff - Slipping)
06 Lerissa --> You're Up
03 Abraxis (Mage Armor Rd01)
[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 15, 2010)

*OOC:*


 Need a ruling from the GM before my next turn

[sblock=GM]What sort of action to try and pull the guy hanging onto the cliff up, or if it's too difficult to pull, just to try and hold them there?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> [sblock=GM]What sort of action to try and pull the guy hanging onto the cliff up, or if it's too difficult to pull, just to try and hold them there?[/sblock]




[sblock=Malcolm]DC 15 STR check to pull one of them up. Each one pulled up will give +1 to the check to pull the next one up (for example, after the first two are up the check will be at +2). DC 11 to hold them in place.[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 15, 2010)

[sblock=GM]What sort of action - Standard? Move?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2010)

[sblock=Malcolm]Sorry - Misunderstood the question! Moving a heavy object is a Move Action that provokes attacks of opportunity.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2010)

Abraxis stretches out a hand and calls out in the arcane tongue, drawing upon his celestial power. The area under the feet of the two ruffians engaged with Mustapha suddenly becomes extremely slick, threatening to send them spilling to the ground.


*Cast grease vrs WH01 & WH02. Centered on D6/7, E6/7. Requires DC13 reflex save, or else they fall.

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor, duration > 1 hour
Grease, round 1 of 10*


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 17, 2010)

*Lerissa*

As the voices are first heard, Lerrisa drops her pack.  Seeing the giant of a man take off like a bolt, jump the ravine and take numerous attacks, she knows she must act quickly.  She moves around bad guy #4 to square I-5.  As she runs she lets loose a blood curdling scream and the color of her skin instantly changes to a blood red color.  As she reaches #4, her disposition seems to have changes to a purely blood-thirsty one.  "I'm sooooo glad you all came to fight today, it's such a good day to die!" is almost unrecognizable because of her nearly hysterical, pleasure-filled laugh.

[sblock=Rolls]

intimidate roll (1d20+10=18)

She will also past judgment (protection) on this group.  This will increase my AC to 17 now, to 18 next round and to 19 and following rounds untill all foes are destroyed or she dies.

[/sblock]


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16 (17 now) AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +1        1d6+1       18-20/x2     
Secondary               +0        0d0         00-00/x0     
Missile                 +0        0d0         00-00/x0     

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Purify Food            * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2010)

Lerissa streaks around Leaf's opponent in Mustapha's footsteps. As she runs she lets loose a blood curdling scream and the color of her skin instantly changes to a blood red color. She stops just short of the cliff edge, her disposition becoming purely blood-thirsty. Her sultry words,  "I'm sooooo glad you all came to fight today, it's such a good day to die!" are almost unrecognizable because of her nearly hysterical, pleasure-filled laugh.

[sblock=Abraxis]WH02 took his 5' step prior to Abraxis' spell; area is a 10' square (not 10' Radius) so you may wish to reconsider his action (or at least the spell center). Positions on the map in this post are accurate as of the start of Abraxis' action.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Block]
Status
16 Leaf: 17/20
15 Mustapha: 8/19
15 War Hounders
* 1: Demoralized/Shaken
* 2: Demoralized/Shaken, Prone
* 3: Demoralized/Shaken
* 4: Demoralized/Shaken; 8 Damage
* 5: 
* 6: 
09 Prisoners
* T: Holding on to the ledge - Slipping
* Y: Dangling below T (Grasping for the Cliff - Slipping)
* I: Dangling below Y (Grasping for the Cliff - Slipping)
* S: Dangling below I (Grasping for the Cliff - Slipping)
06 Lerissa (Judgment: Protection - +1 AC)
03 Abraxis (Mage Armor Rd02) --> You're Up
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2010)

*Round 2*

Watcing what is going on, near the cliff edge Leaf overextends another thrust at the man. "Hang in there..." Leaf starts to say, then realizes his poor choice of words and focuses on taking down the ruffian in front of him.

[sblock=actions]I don't think a 12 will hit but if it does damage is 9 
Move action to get to Mustapha should Leaf finish off his opponent. [/sblock]


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: [COLOR=yellow]17[/COLOR]/20     AC: [COLOR=red]12[/COLOR]  AC(T): [COLOR=red]9 [/COLOR]AC(FF): 13  Init: -1
 
Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             4     2     +2          
Ref:              1     2     -1          
Will:             5     2     +3            
 
BAB: +1       CMB:+3     CMD: 12
 
Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Trident                 +3        2d6+2          20/x2     Rng. 10', Brace
Dagger                  +3        1d6+3       19-20/x2     Rng. 10'
Net                     +0        ---              ---     Max Rng. 10', Touch Attack,Entangles
Short bow               +0        1d6            20/x3     Rng. 60' 
 
Spells Available:* 
0 Level          * 1st Level      
* Guidance          * Shield of Faith      
* Mending           * Cause Fear      
* Read Magic        * Obscuring Mist (D)
 
Special abilities:
Channel Energy(positive) 1d6  3/3
Wooden Fist  6/6
Icicle 6/6
```
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2010)

[sblock=For Mowgli]
Thanks for the catch. Let's cover D5/6, E5/6 in grease!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2010)

*End Rnd 01/Start Rnd 02*

Abraxis stretches out a hand and calls out in the arcane tongue, drawing upon his celestial power. The area under the feet of ofe of the ruffians engaged with Mustapha suddenly becomes extremely slick, spilling him to the ground.

Leaf recovers from the blow to the gut and skewers the man in front of him. The unfortunate fellow slides bonelessly off the end of the giant's trident.

[sblock=Combat Block]
Status
16 Leaf: 17/20
15 Mustapha: 8/19 --> You're Up
15 War Hounders
* 1: Demoralized/Shaken
* 2: Demoralized/Shaken, Prone
* 3: Demoralized/Shaken
* 4: Dead
* 5: 
* 6: 
09 Prisoners
* T: Holding on to the ledge - Slipping
* Y: Dangling below T (Grasping for the Cliff - Slipping)
* I: Dangling below Y (Grasping for the Cliff - Slipping)
* S: Dangling below I (Grasping for the Cliff - Slipping)
06 Lerissa (Judgment: Protection - +1 AC)
03 Abraxis (Mage Armor Rd02)
[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 17, 2010)

Mustapha









*OOC:*


Let's see if I can talk myself into any more trouble...

As the blows of the 2 War Hounders rained down on him, Mustapha again reached for his belt. Drawing out a second vial, he paused for a moment, as if reluctant to use the contents, before downing the viscous, dark liquid. 

As the bottle dropped from his fingers into the crack in the ledge beside him, the Brass Man crouched, then reached down and grabbed the man dangling below him in an attempt to stop the chained group plunging into the briny depths below.

'Be strong, my friend, and we shall go home and drink tea and share tales together this night' he shouted to the terrified man.

[sblock=Actions!]
Standard action - chug a dose of Mutagen. Oh, that's bound to provoke isn't it?

Effect - +4 to STR, +2 Natural Armour, -2 INT

Move action - if I haven't been beaten to a pulp, attempt to lift the hanging man up, or at least stop him slipping off the ledge

STR check - 1d20+2=21









*OOC:*


Woah, that's some good stuff  [/sblock]


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 08/19     AC: 15  AC(T): 11  AC(FF): 14  Init: +01

                   * Situational Bonus

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            +5     2     +3          
Ref:             +3     2     +1           
Will:            +4     2     +1         +1 from trait 

  BAB: 00       CMB:+00     CMD: 11

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Quarterstaff            +0        1d6            20/x2     
Scimitar                +0        1d6         18-20/x2     
Alchemical Bomb         +3        1d6+4          20/x2     R Touch, Splash 1 sq for 3HP
(standard action to
create and throw)

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level (-/- Daily)    * 1st Level (2/2 Daily)
      * Daze               * Cause Fear
      * Read Magic         * Sleep
      * Message 
      * Know Direction 

Extracts Available:
    * 1st Level (1/2 Daily)
      * Expeditious Retreat
      * (Expeditious Retreat/Cure Light Wounds/Comprehend Languages/Disguise Self/Shield
        - 1 minute to prepare

Mutagen Available: (0/1 Daily) - +2 natural armour, +4 STR, -2 INT
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Would like to end up at I7 at the end of round 2 plz. I didn't think the 12 would hit glad it did. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2010)

Leaf tramples over the body at his feet in an attempt to move to the center of the combat. The street thug to his north closes and slams a spiked fist into the big man's kidney.

Mustapha feels the fiber of his wooden arms and legs swell with strength and his brass plating tightens as his Mutagen takes effect - not a moment too soon, for as he kneels and grasps the first dangling prisoner firmly by the scruff of the neck there's a nerve wracking screech as a spiked gauntlet skates across his back plate. The enemy's second blow is stronger, and wood splinters under his assault.

Sensing movement to his right, the Brass Man lashes out with a foot and the War Hounder who was trying to stand goes right back down on the grease slicked stone.

He finally gets the bedraggled old man up on the ledge, and the toughs turn out to be not so tough once Mustapha is able to turn his attention to them - their morale crumples under the combined weight of Lerissa's intimidating presence, the sudden violent death of their friend, the arcane magic flying around and the full attention of the party, and they bolt for the west exit from the ledge.

"Take care of those hooligans! I can hold my friends long enough for you to get back to us!" the old man gasps.

[sblock=OOC]Attacks of Opportunity (if desired): Lerissa & Leaf vs. 03 as he runs between them.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Block]Wow, sorry Malcolm! Mustapha really got pummeled!

Status
16 Leaf: 17/20
15 Mustapha: 5/19 (Hit for 3 more points), AoO vs. WH02 Hits for 3 NL Damage
15 War Hounders
* 1: Running
* 2: 3 Damage (NL), Running
* 3: Running
* 4: Dead
* 5: Running
* 6: Running
09 Prisoners
* T: Up on the Ledge, holding the rest of the line
* Y: Dangling below T (Grasping the Cliff)
* I: Dangling below Y (Grasping the Cliff)
* S: Dangling below I (Grasping the Cliff)
06 Lerissa (Judgment: Protection - +1 AC)
03 Abraxis (Mage Armor Rd02)

WH To Hit (01: 1d20+4=19, 05: 1d20+3=18, 03: 1d20+4=22, 06: 1d20+3=5)

WH Damage (01: 1d4+1=3, 03: 1d4+1=4, 05: 1d8=7)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2010)

*Lerissa*

As #3 runs near Lerissa she begins to bring her Scimitar around and it connects exactly at the climax of her swing.  Attack of Opportunity attack with Scimitar (1d20+2=22)

crit check (1d20+2=17)

(pull that crit card!  

crit damage (1d6+1=6, 1d6+1=4)

10 points of damage.

If that drops this one she will move into the path of another who will be running by her and attack again.

attack roll (1d20+2=22)

(NO !! A second natural!!)

crit check (1d20+2=15)

damage (1d6+1=2, 1d6+1=3)

Law of averages.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> If that drops this one she will move into the path of another who will be running by her and attack again.




Unfortunately, there's not another for her to attack - all of the other opponents are west of her already, and Mustapha had his AoO.

I'll post an update (w/ crit results) later this evening or early AM


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Unfortunately, there's not another for her to attack - all of the other opponents are west of her already, and Mustapha had his AoO.




If they are west of me and are headed to the east exit, they will be going right by me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> If they are west of me and are headed to the east exit, they will be going right by me.




Sorry, that was a mistake on my part - they are headed west (closest to the greatest number of them, and having them run by the fewest number of you). Especially having them NOT run by the very scary Lerissa . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Sorry, that was a mistake on my part - they are headed west (closest to the greatest number of them, and having them run by the fewest number of you). Especially having them NOT run by the very scary Lerissa . . .




In that case I will attack the one coming to me twice, even if he is already down.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> In that case I will attack the one coming to me twice, even if he is already down.




_Only_ if he's already down, actually - only one attack of opportunity a round . . . if he's not down he'll get to finish his move before Lerissa's action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2010)

As the War Hounder closest to Leaf and Lerissa prepares to bolt, some preternatural instinct warns the Inquisitor. Quick as a thought her scimitar flicks out and tears a great bleeding gash in the young punk's gut. He actually manages to take a few more steps before dropping to his knees. Her follow up stroke sends his head flying over the cliff and into the surf.

[sblock=OOC]First Crit: 10 Damage +1d4 bleed (w/ the bleed it was enough to kill him).
Second Crit: Beheading (not in the deck, but as he was already dead . . .)

The others are taking double moves, trying to get away - all but WH02 are out of sight, and he's headed that way quick.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2010)

*Lerissa*

see above


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2010)

OOC - Love it Mike, Thanks!

IC - With her appetite satiated, Lerissa holsters her scimitar and takes a knee.  Her color instantly goes back to the gray color you knew previously and she pulls her wooden Ankh out from underneath her garb and kisses it, says a short prayer and touches it to the chest of the fallen man.  "This evil has been banished in the name of Sarenrae"  During her prayer, her skin turns ash white and almost radiates a brightness.

She will then make her way to Mustapha and lay hands on his woulds and cast cure light wounds.    

cure light wounds (1d8+1=3)

OOC - That's what I get for rolling 2 natural 20s[/QUOTE]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2010)

Leaf stands shocked at what he saw the small "woman?" do. It reminded him of the violence his people where capable of. He stood watching as she preformed her ritual and then walked over to the brass man. 

Seeing her try and cure the construct made him shake his head and snap bacvk into the real world. Moving quickly to Mustapha he asks, "Are you alright? Will my powers work on one of your kind?"


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 19, 2010)

Despite the old man's protestations, after Mustapha had made sure he had dragged him fully onto the ledge, he reached down and said 'give me your hand' to the men below in turn, until all had been safely brought up.

Once they were all secure, the Brass Man turned and walked a few steps away before squatting on his haunches, his back turned to the group, as if again lost in thought. Hearing footsteps approaching behind him, he softly, but firmly, said 'give me a moment please', holding his hand out as if to ward off anything that tried to come close to him, even his friend Leaf.









*OOC:*


He's not letting anyone touch him


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2010)

Leaf stands still and watches the man of brass gather himself. It is odd to see one of these "men" in the flesh(so to speak). 

There is no mistaking his courage, and even though he doesn't have one made of flesh and blood. Leaf knows that Mustapha has more heart than most men of the world.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2010)

Abraxis' gaze follows the fleeing war hounders for several seconds, and then he shrugs. His companions had all made it through combat alive, if not unharmed, and seemed to be alrigth for the time being. The Aasimar walks carefully along the edge of the cliff, dismissing the greased area, and then moving to address the men Mustapha pulled from a watery death. "This scene today does not make much sense. Why were these thugs forcing you over the cliff?"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 19, 2010)

*Lerissa*



grufflehead said:


> Despite the old man's protestations, after Mustapha had made sure he had dragged him fully onto the ledge, he reached down and said 'give me your hand' to the men below in turn, until all had been safely brought up.
> 
> Once they were all secure, the Brass Man turned and walked a few steps away before squatting on his haunches, his back turned to the group, as if again lost in thought. Hearing footsteps approaching behind him, he softly, but firmly, said 'give me a moment please', holding his hand out as if to ward off anything that tried to come close to him, even his friend Leaf.
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




In that case Lerissa will not cast cure light on Mustapha.  She will approach him to do so but when asked to keep her distance, she will do as is asked of her, instead, searching the fallen men for items of interest.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2010)

OOC: Between sessions - gotta get my next kiddo. Update coming sometime today. (RP is going well - keep it up!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> In that case Lerissa will not cast cure light on Mustapha.  She will approach him to do so but when asked to keep her distance, she will do as is asked of her, instead, searching the fallen men for items of interest.




On the man she eviscerated, Lerissa finds a pouch with 193 gold pieces.



Rhun said:


> Abraxis' gaze follows the fleeing war hounders for several seconds, and then he shrugs. His companions had all made it through combat alive, if not unharmed, and seemed to be alrigth for the time being. The Aasimar walks carefully along the edge of the cliff, dismissing the greased area, and then moving to address the men Mustapha pulled from a watery death. "This scene today does not make much sense. Why were these thugs forcing you over the cliff?"




One of the old men speaks up in answer to the Aasimar's question. "I am Yargos Gill. These hoodlums are War Hounders, followers of a local crime boss names Nessian. He discovered I'd found a codebook related to an invasion of Absalom planned some eight hundred years ago. I've been translating the codes from this book and replicated the codes to start the invasion on a lark. Much to my shame, as I translated more of the book I realized that the instigators of this invasion had sworn an oath binding even beyond the grave . . . and my replication of the codes has awakened them! They'll start the invasion soon, and now Nessian has the book! Yargos actually starts to weep as he continues his tale. "There's a signal in the book to halt the invasion, but I can't replicate it without the book to reference! Please . . . you've _got_ to help me get it back! Nessian plans to use the book to blackmail the city and take a place in the power structure - he was going to kill me to keep me from warning them!"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa will relieve the corpse of the pouch and make her way back to the rest of the group catching bits and pieces of the conversation as she draws nearer. She will hold the pouch up high and jingle it loudly as she approaches.

 
"Well, seems we were a bit late in our timing", she looks at Abraxis and lets loose with the first half smile you've seen from the hard woman.  She knows it all turned out OK (well for everyone except ole' no-head).  "We have been sent by the pathfinder society to retrieve you and the book so it seems we have only accomplished half our goal.  Can you give us an idea where your new friends might have taken the book?  I guess we should also ask, would you be willing to accompany us on its retrieval?"  Looking at the other men chained together, "and how did you all get wrapped up in all this mess?"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> On the man she eviscerated, Lerissa finds a pouch with 193 gold pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the old men speaks up in answer to the Aasimar's question. "I am Yargos Gill. These hoodlums are War Hounders, followers of a local crime boss names Nessian. He discovered I'd found a codebook related to an invasion of Absalom planned some eight hundred years ago. I've been translating the codes from this book and replicated the codes to start the invasion on a lark. Much to my shame, as I translated more of the book I realized that the instigators of this invasion had sworn an oath binding even beyond the grave . . . and my replication of the codes has awakened them! They'll start the invasion soon, and now Nessian has the book! Yargos actually starts to weep as he continues his tale. "There's a signal in the book to halt the invasion, but I can't replicate it without the book to reference! Please . . . you've _got_ to help me get it back! Nessian plans to use the book to blackmail the city and take a place in the power structure - he was going to kill me to keep me from warning them!"





Who is "Aasimar"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2010)

[sblock=Aasimar] He was refering to Abraxis's race.  [/sblock]

Leaf listens intently to Yargos Gill's story and felt great relief that the men did not go over the edge. Looking over as Lerissa address the group he shudders slightly,_ (Did that half-smile make her look even a little more evil? No it must be his imagination.)_ 

And now the dead on their way to invade and only a small book can help save the city. It was incredible to believe no matter how true it really was.

"Should we track those War Hounders? Odds are they are heading back to report to this boss of theirs." he says calmly to everyone.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 21, 2010)

Yargos had finished his tale, and Leaf's question hung in the air. After some moments, Mustapha pulled himself upright, and turning back to the group said 'we must see these men to safety lest Nessian decides to make another attempt on their lives. After that, I presume Pelligrew would require us to continue on our assignment to retrieve the book. Where do these War Hounders base themselves?' he asked Yargos' group.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> "I guess we should also ask, would you be willing to accompany us on its retrieval?"  Looking at the other men chained together, "And how did you all get wrapped up in all this mess?"




One of the men with Yargos speaks up. "We were just having a bit of a bite to eat with Yargos here when those War Hounders came in and roughed us all up, then brought us up here!"



HolyMan said:


> "Should we track those War Hounders? Odds are they are heading back to report to this boss of theirs." he says calmly to everyone.






grufflehead said:


> "We must see these men to safety lest Nessian decides to make another attempt on their lives. After that, I presume Pelligrew would require us to continue on our assignment to retrieve the book. Where do these War Hounders base themselves?"' he asked Yargos' group.




Yargos looks from Leaf to Mustapha, glances quickly at Lerissa . . . and just as quickly looks away from her frightening visage . . . then back to Mustapha as the Brass Man's words catch his attention.

"Did you say Pelligrew? That Pathfinder fellow? Did he send you after me? I was going to cut a deal for giving the codebook to the Society, but if you'll just help me get it back so I can stop that invasion I'll gladly hand it over to you afterwards! You have to let me go with you, though . . . there's no way you'll be able to decipher the codes in time to put a stop to all this!"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Something about Yarros' story troubles Lerissa.  _He seems too eager to have his life put in jeopardy again._

sense motive roll (1d20+8=20)

Seeing Yarros divert his eyes in what maybe fear of her, Lerissa will move so the goliath is between she and Yarros so that he may feel more at easy speaking.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2010)

[sblock=Lerissa]Yargos' distress about the coming invasion - and the fact that it's his fault for playing around with the codebook - seems honest. He's likely telling the absolute truth.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2010)

Abraxis' golden eyes sweep over the men, focusing for a second on each one. "What of this invasion, then? What form will this invasion take? I know of no army within striking distance of the city."


[sblock=Mowgli]_Detect Evil_ on the group of men rescued.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2010)

[sblock=Abraxis]None of them are evil.[/sblock]

Yargos' eyes fasten on Abraxis; he's plainly decided that the handsome Aasimar is the safest target for his gaze amongst the unusual group. "Well, now, that's a tale in itself . . . would you mind too awfully if we took my friends back to the _Soggy Piper_ as I relate it? There's really no time to waste if we're to set things right . . . and once that's done I'll willingly turn over the codebook to the Society."

As you gather your new charges and begin the damp trek back to the _Piper_, the drizzle starts again and the wind picks up somewhat. Yargos launches into the following tale; his innate passion for the subject is clear in his voice as he picks up momentum.

"Eight hundred years ago, a hidden armada of ships from Taldor floated off the coast of the Isle of Kortos like a thousand locusts, waiting for the signal to invade Absalom. The plan was simple, but deadly: When the misty weather of Desnus (May) took hold, a fifth column of infiltrators known as Black Echelon would weaken strategic defense points and destroy Absalom’s warning system from within. Once their bloody mayhem was complete, the hidden saboteurs planned to signal the fleet, welcoming them to lay siege to a city now brought to its knees.

Prearranged signal lights were prepared for each phase of the offensive. A red flashing light was the sign for Black Echelon to poison Absalom’s granary. A violet light with three pulses was the signal for a prearranged team to destroy the city’s bell towers, and so on. But when the mists of Desnus descended, the prearranged signal lights never appeared. Unbeknownst to the hidden strike teams, the leaders of the Black Echelon infiltration cell were discovered and assassinated by brave heroes of Absalom. The signal lanterns lay dark, and the rest of Black Echelon sat idle. Several hours later, the fleet’s hiding place was discovered. A quick counterattack by Absalom’s navy ambushed the would-be invasion force and Taldor’s armada was destroyed to the last mast. In the coming weeks, Absalom’s constabulary rooted out the remaining hidden members of Black Echelon and put every last one to the sword.

The failed invasion mission, called the Silent Tide, would have amounted to little more than a cautionary footnote in a textbook of naval battles save for one crucial detail: Prior to entering Absalom, each member of the Black Echelon cell swore an ancient oath, known as the Binding Word. Black Echelon pledged to fulfill their duties, no matter the barrier, no matter the cost. And when I replicated some of the signals . . . well, I was just fiddling around, but the consequences were disastrous! The Binding Word has woken the Black Echelon - they have resumed their work to set the invasion in motion. And I greatly fear that the sailors in the Armada swore the same oath; if the Black Echelon succeeds, Absalom could well be invaded by a host of sailors from beyond the pale!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2010)

Abraxis walks steadily along, back toward the Soggy Piper, as he listens to Yargo's tale. As the tale comes to its conclusion, the aasimar can only shake his head in amazement. "So you are saying that your work has, quite literally, raised the dead?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2010)

"Well, it was the power of the Binding Word that did the raising, technically. My fooling about was merely the trigger." The old man looks glum. "But there's no practical difference, I suppose."


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 22, 2010)

Mustapha had been talking to one of Yargos' companions as they made their way back across town. On hearing Yargos' tale, he arched one eyebrow and said 'it seems the rumours of fog-shrouded corpses walking the Puddles was not so fanciful after all, my friends'.

Without a trace of irony, he continued 'perhaps once the matter is resolved and we are safely ensconced once more in the Pinnace, Lerissa might like to recount the tale of the merchant of Kari to Master Yargos. If, that is', he favoured the dark-skinned woman with the merest of nods, 'she can recall the salient points of the story...?'. 

The Brass Man gave Leaf a pointed look, before resuming his conversation with the old man.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2010)

"You say they will not stop till they complete thier mission?" the giant asks walking barefoot once again through the Puddles. 

"Then even if we were to stop them it would happen again how do yopu lay to reat the dead?" Leaf's confusion is only added to by Mustapha's referral to the sad tale he told at the Pinnace.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2010)

"The codebook contains the master signal to halt the invasion, which would presumably send the restless dead of the Silent Tide back to their repose."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2010)

"Well then, we have no choice," says Abraxis evenly. "We must retrieve the codebook."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2010)

You are just two or three minutes from the _Piper_ as Abraxis speaks these words. Yargos begins to speak again:

"Unfortunately, I have no idea where Nessian keeps his headquarters these days. I'd suggest we find Grandmaster Torch; it's possible he could . . ."

The old man stops mid-sentence just as all of you notice a red light flashing from atop a building deeper in the city to the North. The flashes are definitely _not_ random - the pattern is distinctive.

Yargos becomes quite agitated. “Nessian!” he shouts. “He’s signaling Black Echelon - the undead! Six flashes of red - I remember that signal . . .   By the gods! That’s the granary! Nessian has sent those monsters to poison the granary! C’mon! I don’t know how, but we’ve got to stop them - we’re the only ones who know what’s happening.”


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 25, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Upon seeing the flashing red light and hearing Yargos' explanation, Lerissa will begin to double time it toward the flashing light.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2010)

"The dead shall not prevail, come we will stop them." Leaf says his voice on the edge of excitement. He starts off with the others his barefeet causing puddles to splashes as he runs.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2010)

Abraxis' countenance takes on a grim and determined look, and he falls into a fast jog beside his newfound companions.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 25, 2010)

As his companions began to run after Yargos, Mustapha turned to the old man's friends and said 'hurry back to the Piper - you should be safe there'. Then he followed the others through the rain slick streets.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

One of the men yells thanks to Mustapha as they watch the group depart.

"We'll be fine, go take care of the granary! Be careful, Yargos . . . you're not as young as you used to be!"

Yargos does well keeping up with the you, though he's breathing very hard as he tries to explain the situation on the run. He tells you that one phase of Black Echelon's plan was to poison the city's food supply - the granary - with a foul concoction called Gut Wither poison. In the event of a siege, the city would be left without a major source of food and would be facing starvation if the siege lasted overlong.

The granary is in the Docks District, some blocks north of the Pinnace. As you approach, you find that the streets and alleyways have become cloaked in an eerie, cold fog. Your footsteps echo strangely off the walls of the alleys as you approach the granary itself.
[sblock=Fog]Fog obscures all sight beyond 5 feet, including darkvision. Creatures 5 feet away have concealment (attacks by or against them have a 20% miss chance). Creatures in adjacent squares do not have this miss chance.[/sblock]
Once you arrive, you find that the massive wooden door to the huge building has been forced open, and the corpses of three city guardsmen lie sprawled on the steps in front.

[sblock=Image Viewing]Not sure if you guys have glommed onto this yet, or if your browsers work like mine (I use Firefox). Clicking on the jpeg below opens the image within ENWorld. Clicking on that image opens it in a new tab, and on _that_ image you can click a particular area to zoom to it. I sometimes have a hard time seeing details on images that open within ENWorld - this really helps me see details.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2010)

[sblock=Image Viewing]I use Google Chrome, and it works the same for me. If anyone isn't using Chrome, I highly recommend it. I was using Firefox until I saw how much faster Chrome is at loading pages. I'm a big fan![/sblock]


Abraxis moves to the corner of the open portal, peering into the building beyond. He keeps the wall between the interior and the bulk of his body, wary of a concealed attack from beyond. His golden eyes glow softly as he takes in the space beyond the doorway.

*OOC: Move to I03, peer into building around corner. Darkvision 60'*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Darkvision 60'*






Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Fog]Fog obscures all sight beyond 5 feet, including darkvision. Creatures 5 feet away have concealment (attacks by or against them have a 20% miss chance). Creatures in adjacent squares do not have this miss chance.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Not sure if you caught this. I'll have to check out Google Chrome.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2010)

*OOC: I caught it, but had made the assumption the fog did NOT extend inside the building. By your post, I am thinking it does?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

[sblock=The Fog . . .]The fog does extend inside the building as well - sorry I didn't make that clear previously [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2010)

Abraxis looks back at his companions and shakes his head. "Can't see a thing," he says, his voice a whisper.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2010)

*Lerissa*

"I'm going to separate a bit so PLEASE be careful before you attack."  Unless Lerissa hears some objections, she is going to move to the left (to G-4 and continuing to move along the left wall unless something prevents it) of the party and follow the wall, while attempting to move silently.

1d20+8=19


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Just need preliminary actions for Leaf and Mustapha.[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 26, 2010)

Mustapha looked at Leaf to gauge the big man's thoughts. Keeping his voice low, he said 'if Lerissa is taking the left, perhaps we should try the other side? Regrettably my ability to slip unnoticed as the desert wind is lacking, so I don't want to give her position away by my careless steps'.

[sblock=ooc]Move along the wall to N4 and Listen[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 27, 2010)

Left alone in the fog Leaf finally slips on his last boot. "Wait." he whispers but know one is there to answer. Holding his trident in both hands before him he cautiously starts to walk forward, "Mustapha? Abraxis??" he cals out softly but in the fog it seems to resound from everywhere. "Where is everyone?" 
[sblock=actions] walk straight ahead to K6 on Total Defense

guess obscuring mist was a waste to take LOL [/sblock]


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 20/20     AC: 14  AC(T): 11[COLOR=red] [/COLOR]AC(FF): 13  Init: -1
 
Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             4     2     +2          
Ref:              1     2     -1          
Will:             5     2     +3            
 
BAB: +1       CMB:+3     CMD: 12
 
Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Trident                 +3        2d6+2          20/x2     Rng. 10', Brace
Dagger                  +3        1d6+3       19-20/x2     Rng. 10'
Net                     +0        ---              ---     Max Rng. 10', Touch Attack,Entangles
Short bow               +0        1d6            20/x3     Rng. 60' 
 
Spells Available:* 
0 Level          * 1st Level      
* Guidance          * Shield of Faith      
* Mending           * Cause Fear      
* Read Magic        * Obscuring Mist (D)
 
Special abilities:
Channel Energy(positive) 1d6  3/3
Wooden Fist  6/6
Icicle 6/6
```
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2010)

Abraxis falls in behind Leaf, following his companion with his glaive ready.



*Did the map disappear? Just stick Abraxis behind Leaf.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2010)

​


Rhun said:


> Abraxis falls in behind Leaf, following his companion with his glaive ready.
> 
> *Did the map disappear? Just stick Abraxis behind Leaf.*




OOC: Doing something different with this fight - an experiment of sorts. Check a little farther back in the OOC thread for details & links; the gist is that each of you has an individual side thread in order to replicate the sight limitations imposed by the fog, and (hopefully) generate a little spooky-creepy vibe.

You each have your own map, with everything blacked out except what you can actually see, and I'll post in each thread the way things look and sound only to that particular character.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2010)

*And . . . Together Again!*

With a silent scream, Leaf shoves the tines of his trident between the ribs of the last visible Operative and gives a vicious twist. Bones shatter and scatter as the skeletal form is ripped asunder by the strength behind the attack.

As the Operative falls to pieces, sound is restored to everyone's ears and the fog dissipates quickly.

You're breath slows gradually as the adrenaline of the fight leaves you and you stand looking at your surroundings.

[sblock=OOC]Though the fog is gone it _is_ still dark (outside and in). The map shows everything Abraxis and Lerissa can see from their positions. Leaf and Mustapha can see about 20' in the dim light cast by the glowing vials Mustapha's left on the floor.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 8, 2010)

*Lerissa*

When her ears finally hear sound again a welcome smile crosses her lips, easing the harshness of the young lady.  "I see you guys have been damn busy.  Which one of these creeps caused the silence and fog?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +1        1d6+1       18-20/x2     
Secondary               +0        0d0         00-00/x0     
Missile                 +0        0d0         00-00/x0     

Judgments: 0/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Purify Food            * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 9, 2010)

In answer to Lerissa's question, Mustapha gestures at the corpse of one of the operatives. 'A most strange thing' he muses, 'it seems as if both the fog and the absence of sound were created by these creatures in some way. Destroying them has also broken the enchantment. Now look here', he continues, lifting the robe of the nearest figure and shining his hand light on it. 'This I have also never heard of; a creature given unlife by some force, and yet, unlike the creations of the Ghul sorcerors of the Blasted Lands, these were not mere unthinking automata. Rather, as we all witnessed', he indicates Leaf and Abraxis with a sweep of his arm, 'they were possessed of a modicum on intellect. Most curious indeed...'.

Turning to Leaf he enquires 'you said they were poisoning the grain in some way? Is there a magic which might show if they achieved their goal? I might be able to analyse a small sample, given sufficient time and access to my chemicals - perhaps we should find out if these four were the only ones' he lowers his voice to a whisper, 'or whether there are others still engaged in their nefarious plan'.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2010)

Leaf stands before everyone breathing a little harder than normal. He looks about the mess of dead skeletons and then takes up his trident.

Picking out a piece of bone from between the tines he says to Mustapha, "I was just thinking we were wasting to much time fighting these things." 

"I think we should move on to see if there are anymore and any clues if they have done what they set out to do," he finishes tossing the rib bone onto the pile of bones in front of him.

He then turns towards the west room and starts cautiously towards it.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2010)

"I can detect magical emanations," says Abraxis, "As I imagine some of you also can. But if they used a poison of more mundane nature, I would not be able to detect it." The aasimar glances about in the dimness, his celestial blessed vision allowing him to see well. "I agree with Leaf...we should see what other clues might be here."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2010)

[sblock=Lerissa]As Lerissa comes into the room, a glint - the faint light of Mustapha's fading vials reflected from glass - catches her attention from the area of the fallen skeleton to her east (the southern-most of the corpses).[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 10, 2010)

Mustapha picks up the glowing vial at his feet. He gestures silently to Abraxis in the direction of the opening in the west wall of the room they have found themselves in. Then he catches the eye of Lerissa and Leaf (in the process holding up the luminous pot and gesturing at the Goliath to one of several others strewn around) and points back at the similarly positioned entryway accessed from the previous room.

With an eyebrow raised in enquiry, he moves as quietly as a man carved from the finest mahogany and re-inforced with plates of burnished metal might reasonably be expected to in the direction of the doorway he indicated. Pausing at the corner, he stoops and slides the glowing vial across the stone floor throwing the new room into flickering shadow. Mustapha quickly scans the interior for signs of movement or anything out of the ordinary, gesturing for his sorcerous friend to approach.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 12, 2010)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Lerissa]As Lerissa comes into the room, a glint - the faint light of Mustapha's fading vials reflected from glass - catches her attention from the area of the fallen skeleton to her east (the southern-most of the corpses).[/sblock]




As the group begins to move on, something catches the woman's eye.  She says, almost under her breath but loud enough for the others to barely hear, "What is that?"  She diverts her path, moving in the direction of the object.  Once there, she will squat down and inspect closer without touching.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2010)

Mustapha and Leaf move off to the West to inspect the next room, and Mustapha rolls one of his glowing vials across the floor. At the same time, Lerissa utters her query and moves over to inspect the glint on the floor. She finds a stoppered bottle on the ground at the skeleton's side.

[sblock=Mustapha]I can't remember the radius on those 'light bombs.' Do you recall?[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 12, 2010)

[sblock=Let there be light!]
I don't think it was very much, something like a 10' square, possibly with dim illumination in the squares round it.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa beds to pick up the vial and quickly looks up to see if anyone is still in the room with her or if they all moved on to the next room, in which case she will quickly pocket the vial and move quickly to catch up.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Leaf turns at the comment but not seeing an enemy or any other danger decides to keep his eye on the unknown area ahead, instead of seeing what Lerissa is speaking of.

Cautiously he enters the doorway that leads to the other area and looks about, while listen for any sounds of activity.

[sblock=OOC] Perception + 7 wow been a minute since I've been to OP. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2010)

Leaf hears no sounds of activity, nothing but the softly shifting grain.

OOC: Map below (above?) remains accurate for Mustapha and Leaf. Lerissa can see everything in this map from her new position.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2010)

OOC - The stairs in each corner that go up and down, can we tell from the room we are in if there is anything up there or do they just seem to go up and down for no reason?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2010)

The stairs go up only. It's a good bet - given the vents in the ceiling - that the chambers above are the primary grain storage and that the grain is dropped into wagons down here for transport to different locations in the city.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 14, 2010)

One moment crouching and peering into the newly lit room, the next the Brass Man stood up as if afflicted by a sudden dose of cramp.

'Aiey!' he exclaimed, throwing his hands in the air. Turning to Leaf he said urgently 'in all the excitement I completely forgot: something we should look at'. Spinning on his heel, Mustapha strode back across the room, holding one of his light pots to illuminate the way. He returned to the spot where he encountered the first of the skeletal figures and put the glowing vial on the ground. He got down on his knees and started to examine the area scorched by his bomb. 'This fellow was in the process of dropping something into the grain supply when I chanced on him. Can you look at the bodies of the others and see if they had vials or some other containers on them or dropped nearby? If they were poisoning the grain, we might be able to identify the residue more easily than trying to find it in the grain itself'.

[sblock=XP for HM!]You can dock me XP for needing a prompt to remember. Oh wait, we're not getting any! Yuk, yuk, yuk [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 14, 2010)

*Lerissa*



grufflehead said:


> One moment crouching and peering into the newly lit room, the next the Brass Man stood up as if afflicted by a sudden dose of cramp.
> 
> 'Aiey!' he exclaimed, throwing his hands in the air. Turning to Leaf he said urgently 'in all the excitement I completely forgot: something we should look at'. Spinning on his heel, Mustapha strode back across the room, holding one of his light pots to illuminate the way. He returned to the spot where he encountered the first of the skeletal figures and put the glowing vial on the ground. He got down on his knees and started to examine the area scorched by his bomb. 'This fellow was in the process of dropping something into the grain supply when I chanced on him. Can you look at the bodies of the others and see if they had vials or some other containers on them or dropped nearby? If they were poisoning the grain, we might be able to identify the residue more easily than trying to find it in the grain itself'.
> 
> [sblock=XP for HM!]You can dock me XP for needing a prompt to remember. Oh wait, we're not getting any! Yuk, yuk, yuk [/sblock]




As Mustapha passes Lerissa in the doorway she moves to the side to make room for the big man, curious why he's changed direction so abruptly.  When he crouches next to the skeleton where she recently picked up the vial a smile begins to pull at the corners of her mouth.  She puts her thumb and index finger of her right hand to either side of her mouth while her left hand moves to the pocket where she placed the vial.  She them exhales quickly and an ear-piercing noise is emitted.  When the brass man looks her way, she will wave the vial back and forth, taunting him.  "No worries, I got your back."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2010)

Abraxis quietly walks back around the other way, to peer through the doorway into the southwestern chamber.


*OOC: Move to L11*


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2010)

"Then we are to late?" Leaf says with a sigh his shoulders sagging.

When Lerissa shows the vial of what could be what poisoned the grain Leaf turns to her and says, "If that is some of what they used then we need to find out what it is. And make sure no one uses this grainary till we do."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2010)

OOC: The vial Lerissa found is still stoppered.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 14, 2010)

*Thanks*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: The vial Lerissa found is still stoppered.




Thanks, I was wondering about that.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2010)

"This way looks clear," calls Abraxis back over his shoulder to the others.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 14, 2010)

OOC - whichever one Lerissa found the vial on, search the other 3 and the immediate area around them as well to see how many of them also had vials and whether they used them or not.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2010)

Apparantly one vial was going to do the job - the other three seem to have been there to protect the first. Great job they did, eh?


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 14, 2010)

[sblock=GM]Can I just double check something then? In post 50 of my side thread this was part of the description:



Mowgli said:


> The skeletal figure stops what he's doing - *pouring something into the pile of grain at his feet* - and stands to confront you, brandishing an ancient rusted sickle.




Or did I only *think* I saw him up to no good? [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
EDIT: sorry I thought this was the OOC thread.
So it is a givinn we would search the rest of the building. So a fast forward to finding nothing (because it looks clear) and then a return to the tavern? Or is there a secert door around I don't see yet. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> [sblock=GM]Can I just double check something then? In post 50 of my side thread this was part of the description:
> 
> 
> 
> Or did I only *think* I saw him up to no good? [/sblock]




[sblock=Malcolm]OK, OK . . . that'll be enough of that! Using the GM's own posts to catch him out.  What is this world coming to? 

We'll say you got to him before he actually got the stopper out.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> So it is a givinn we would search the rest of the building. So a fast forward to finding nothing (because it looks clear) and then a return to the tavern? Or is there a secert door around I don't see yet.
> 
> HM




Indeed, the rest of the granary is clear - no more skeletons, no more vials. As far as heading back to the Pinnace/Tavern that'll be up to you. You've stopped this particular attack, but haven't gotten to Nessian or recovered the codebook. And it's likely that you've not seen the last of the Black Echelon!

Anyone want to check out the contents of the vial?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2010)

[sblock=???]







Mowgli said:


> Anyone want to check out the contents of the vial?




NOT ME   [/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 15, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Malcolm]OK, OK . . . that'll be enough of that! Using the GM's own posts to catch him out.  What is this world coming to?
> 
> We'll say you got to him before he actually got the stopper out.[/sblock]




OOC - Heh, sorry about that  Still, that's a very good result for us in that case as it appears we have averted this particular disaster. Now for the next crisis!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> OOC - Heh, sorry about that  Still, that's a very good result for us in that case as it appears we have averted this particular disaster. Now for the next crisis!




OOC: Yep - one more round and he'd have had the grain poisoned. (No worries on keeping me honest! My 'old-timers' disease is getting worse and worse. Causes me no end of embarassment!)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2010)

Abraxis looks at the vial, calling upon his ability to detect both magical emanations and evil.


*OOC: Now why the hell didn't I think about using Detect Evil to figure out where the enemies were in the fog? 

Hindsight is always 20/20.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2010)

The vial is neither magical nor evil. Presumably it's contents are neither magical nor evil either as it doesn't appear nearly thick enough to block such emanations from Abraxis' enhanced senses.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 15, 2010)

'With the blessings of the prophet, may his wisdom be as a shining light guiding weary sailors to safe harbour, I may be able to determine more about this toxin when I have a little time to study it' said Mustapha. 'In the meantime, what say we quickly check to see if there is anything of value to our search here, then be about the task of locating this mysterious codebook?'


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2010)

Abraxis nods. "Yes, let's do a final sweep of the granary to see what we can find. We should alert the watch as well."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 18, 2010)

*Lerissa*

oops, double post


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 18, 2010)

*Lerissa*



grufflehead said:


> 'With the blessings of the prophet, may his wisdom be as a shining light guiding weary sailors to safe harbour, I may be able to determine more about this toxin when I have a little time to study it' said Mustapha. 'In the meantime, what say we quickly check to see if there is anything of value to our search here, then be about the task of locating this mysterious codebook?'




"Sounds like a good plan to me too."  Lerissa will hand Mustapha the vial, "Be careful where you put that, don't want it to break and run down your leg and anything else for that matter."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2010)

"Yes," Leaf says keeping an eye about. "Let's make sure there is noone, or no thing here trying to finish their evil work."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2010)

You quickly (but thoroughly) search the rest of the granary, finding no more skeletal Black Echelon Operatives nor any sign of further disturbance.

When you exit Yargos Gill approaches quickly from across the shadowy street, his efforts at stealth almost comically exaggerated. "You dealt with the Operatives? Foiled their plan to poison the city's grain? Oh, my, oh, my . . . we simply must find Nessian and retrieve that codebook before he uses it to trigger another attack! I wish I knew where he makes his nest. I simply have no idea . . . but I know one who might. Grandmaster Torch is a broker of information. He makes his home in the Puddles district . . . I can take you there!"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2010)

"Then I suppose that is where we should make our way," says Abraxis, warily looking about for any signs of danger or threat. "I'd still like to inform the local constabulary of what we found here, though."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Hey where's my walk through the puddles post?? Hope it isn't in another thread LOL  [/sblock]

Leaf starts to work on the laces of his boots. "I dislike the Puddles district," he states flatly.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 22, 2010)

*Lerissa*



HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] Hey where's my walk through the puddles post?? Hope it isn't in another thread LOL  [/sblock]
> 
> Leaf starts to work on the laces of his boots. "I dislike the Puddles district," he states flatly.




Lerissa looks at Leaf and chuckles, "Aww come on, what's not to like?  Bad people doing bad things and no one cares when you whack them."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2010)

"I dislike water in my boots." Leaf says in all seriousness.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 22, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa looks at the others in the group not knowing whether to laugh or not and thinks to herself, _OK...this guy is wound too tight._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2010)

You locate a city watchman in short order. He takes your statements with bored indifference, but does promise to send someone to the granary to check it out. (OOC: Are you giving him the vial?)

Yargos frets the entire time at the delay, muttering about finding Nessian before he gives the next signal and wringing his hands.

Finally, you're through with  your report and ready to go. Yargos leads you deep into the Puddles, questing around and still muttering. Finally, with an apologetic glance at Leaf and his bare feet, he pulls open a sewer grate and indicates that you should climb down the ladder.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 22, 2010)

*Lerissa*

When Lerissa sees they are to descend below street level, she looks at Leaf.  "This just keeps getting better and better."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2010)

His boots tied together and tossed over a shoulder Leaf looks at the ladder leading into the sewer. 

"Well at least when we come up the water here in the Puddles will wash my feet," he says indifferently. 

"Why do human cities always have such places as these?" he asks going down the ladder first.

[sblock=OOC] climb down on the defensive if possible and light a torch after reaching the bottom. [/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 22, 2010)

[sblock]Sorry for not being involved much. I somehow picked up a rather nasty infection which did things to my 'nether regions' I won't repeat where children might see them. And I reckon you'd all be crossing your legs and wincing if I told you where one of the tubes went while they were treating it... Still a bit feeble, but on some serious drugs now to try and get it under control so looking forward to my first solid food in 5 days hopefully this evening[/sblock]

OOC - I don't think we'll part with the vial of toxin just yet. Given the guard's attitude, who knows where it might end up. Besides, when the APG comes out, Mustapha is going to become the Absalom Poisoner, so this can be the start of his 'collection'


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2010)

[sblock=Yikes!]Sorry to hear that, Malcolm! Glad to hear you're on the mend, though. And solid food is a good thing - I should know, as I eat far more than my fair share of it [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 23, 2010)

*Lerissa*



HolyMan said:


> His boots tied together and tossed over a shoulder Leaf looks at the ladder leading into the sewer.
> 
> "Well at least when we come up the water here in the Puddles will wash my feet," he says indifferently.
> 
> ...




Curious about the big man's aversion to wet feet, Lerissa walks with Leaf for a bit after the group descends and when the opportunity presents itself, she'll tactfully inquire.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2010)

OOC: I'll give a Leaf a little more time to respond to Lerissa then move us forward.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 25, 2010)

Leaf keeping an eye out for any trouble says to Lerissa in an almost whisper, "Oh I don't mind my feet getting wet I like the water. I'm just not use to sloshing around in wet boots or dry ones for that matter. Where I'm from there is little need and you could go barefooted without any problems. Here in these cities you have to watch for all kinds of things on the ground. Nails, glass, and other things people discard without thinking."

He keeps alert to what is going on around him and trys not to inhale the sewer smell to deeply.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks, HM![/sblock]

Yargos leads you through the Siphons (the dangerously flooded sewers beneath the streets of the Puddles district) for almost an hour before pulling up sharply before a rusted iron portal.

"OK, this is it - Grandmaster Torch's place. Please be careful; this is the only way I know to find Nessian and get the codebook. He's got powerful friends and bodyguards, so I wouldn't start any trouble down here."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 25, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa listens to Leaf tell of his home, sensing he misses it already.  "So what brings you to this place?  Your home sounds like a very nice place, why did you leave?"

When they arrive at the portal Lerissa speaks before she even realizes. "Who in their right mind would live here? ". Ina voice barely more than a whisper, "Trouble... Seems to find me wherever I roam, but I  have been pretty good at snuffing it out thus far... Why would this place be any different?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 25, 2010)

During the hour long march through the Siphonds, Leaf let's the others into a little of his story.

From Bio on OP:

"Leaf is the only name I can remember being called. My people lived in the northern reaches of Avistan, where the weather can kill you as easily as the wolves. The clans were mostly all warriors, whose feats where know far and wide and men trembled when the sight of are warbands came. I grew up learning the ways of my people it was a life of survival. You fought the weather, you fought the beasts, and you fought the men who sought to take from you.

All the young boys of my village first learned on the river. If we provided for ourselves we would then be assigned to a great ship and go on coastal raids. We were taught how to mend nets, catch and clean fish, and most importantly, we were “gutters”. On the river if you cut a boat free of it’s mooring you were said to have “helped gut it”, because it would then float downriver where everything in it would be taken or gutted out.

Sometimes the men who owned those ships would come looking for us; they would come in numbers and under arms. Another thing taught to all us young boys was how to fight. We fought mock fights two or three times a day, we fought with the other riverfolk almost as much. And when we weren’t fighting the older men were were boasting about past fights and battles the had been part of. It was during one of these “battles” that I lost my family and clan."

He goes silent and then before he can continue you reach your destination. He puts away his trident so it rest in the holder across his back.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2010)

Abraxis remains quiet as the troop trudges through the Siphons. He remains alert, looking for any signs of potential danger. He uses the gifts of his celestial blood often, peering into dark corners and crevices where light doesn't easily fall.

As they reach the indicate portal, the aasimar readies his glaive and steps up behind Leif. "Ready when you are," he says.


*OOC: Sorry for my silence as well guys. Real life continues to get in the way.*


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 29, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa waits for Yargos to open the portal.  She will look warily around before they proceed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2010)

*Grandmaster Torch*

Nothing untoward - at least nothing more untoward than being in a flooded sewer under a flooded city district - catches Lerissa's practiced eye. Just the sound of water dripping and the five of you breathing.

Yargos knocks on the portal. The sound echoes down the long sewer tunnels, and after a moment the sound of metal on metal accompanies the turning of the handle and the door swings ponderously outward. Cool mist puffs out around you, and the silhouette of a massive half-orc beckons you through.

A gaunt man, pleasant of demeanor but bearing horrible burn scars over his entire face and body, lounges in a shallow pool of water. Your greeter joins another half-orc bodyguard standing alertly beside the pool. Two servants are in constant motion, either laving the cool water over any portion of Torch's body that leaves the pool or holding a skin of some drink for him to partake.

His voice is a rich baritone - very pleasant and somewhat disconcerting coming from the ruin of his face. "Lady, gentlemen . . . may I have the honor of your names?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Leaf remembering his lessons on meeting someone above his station bows to the man in the pool, holding his boots so they don't fall off his shoulder. Although he is still unsure that is the correct thing to do in this situation, the humans of the cities have way to many rules to remember them all.

"I am Leaf, formerly of the Traeson Clan of the People. Recent Pathfinder to Absalom." Leaf replies after his unpracticed bow.


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 1, 2010)

The Brass Man bows, touching his right hand to his heart and forehead as he rises. 'I am Mustapha' he says, simply. 'May the Prophet bless you this day'.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 1, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Not knowing who this very ugly man is, Lerissa neither feels the need to speak beyond her name or bow this man - or any other for that matter.

When it is her turn to introduce herself, she says simply, "Lerissa".


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2010)

The old man looks at each of you and nods politely as you introduce yourselves. He quirks an eyebrow and looks mildly irritated at Lerissa's brevity and stern expression.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2010)

He turns an expectant gaze on the Aasimar and waits patiently.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2010)

"Abraxis Hellis," says the Aasimar, nodding his head in greeting.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2010)

"And I, as you've no doubt surmised, am Grandmaster Torch. I am - I think - pleased to make your acquaintance. Now, what brings you to my humble abode this evening?"


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 4, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Unsure of this situation, Lerrisa remains quiet, deferring response to another party member.


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 4, 2010)

'Our thanks for agreeing to see us' said Mustapha, taking a step forward.

With a self-deprecating smile, he continued 'as you will have gathered, my comrades and I are recent visitors to the city. In my brief time here, it has been my experience that, much like one of the sensuous veil dancers of Shaktar, one can never be sure exactly what fate awaits he who rushes in without first considering his options carefully... And so, our friend', the Brass Man indicates Yargos with a sweep of his hand, 'has suggested that in order to ensure we walk the correct path, we should seek enlightenment from one wise in Absalom's ways. We humbly ask your assistance in a matter of most pressing concern'.

With that, the bard withdrew a pace and again inclined his head respectfully towards the scarred man.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2010)

Torch smiles slightly at Mustapha's words and manner, and thinks for a moment. "Nicely said. I must say, even in this cosmopolitan city I've rarely come across a group as . . . diverse . . . as yours. You seek information from me, but I am a businessman. Tell me of your need, sirs, so I'll be able to put a price on the information."


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 4, 2010)

'We seek knowledge of the whereabouts of an individual called Nessian. He is in possession of an item which he stole from our guide', Mustapha again indicated Yargos. 'The theft alone would be reason enough to track him down  - especially as his men were quite willing to commit murder during the act. The reason for our haste is that we believe that he plans to use the item to cause serious harm to the city and its inhabitants in the very near future. I'd imagine you would be keen to avoid any... potential disruption to your business activities that this might entail, hence perhaps our mission may be of mutual benefit?'.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2010)

Abraxis remains quiet, leaning upon his glaive, as his companion does the talking. His gaze sweeps slowly over Grandmaster Torch and his men.


[sblock=Mowgli]Abraxis will use his Detect Evil, as well as Sense Motive (+5) should anything Torch says seem out of the ordinary.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 4, 2010)

*Lerissa*

_I do so love when things are strictly business_, Lerissa thinks to herself.  But, to be sure, she listens intently using her sense motive skill to see if there is any deception afoot or something else completely.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2010)

[sblock=Abraxis & Lerissa]No evil is present here, and Grandmaster Torch seems to be interested in exactly what he claims to be interested in.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

Leaf keeps tight lipped as he is coming to learn that the man o' brass loves to hear itself talk. He doesn't fold his arms as his instructors have told him it shows aggression and he wishes none of that here. So with his hands at his side he watches Mustapha and this Torch fellow talk.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2010)

"Hmmm, yes, I see your point. On the other hand, Nessian is poised to become a major player in this fair city of ours. If I back you in this endeavor and Nessian comes out on top, things could go badly even for me. However, he is a businessman as well and so should be understanding if he sees I worked for profit.

He looks thoughtful for a moment, weighing his options carefully, then plainly comes to a decision.

"I can tell you exactly where to find Nessian - and likely give you some information that will help you plan your assault - for 6000 pieces of gold."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 5, 2010)

*Hmmm*

OOC - 6000 seems like a  load...how does this strike us when we hear it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]It is indeed a LOT of money - a sum that it's highly unlikely you'll be able to raise. Feel free to negotiate, beg, attempt to impress, come up with alternatives to cash, etc. He's a businessman, and likely knows to a hair's breadth how much the information you want is worth.

He seems to be making the offer in earnest, believing that what he's asking is fair (Sense Motive (Abraxis: 1d20+5=12, Lerissa: 1d20+8=28)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2010)

_**cou.. cough**_

"Sorry I just swallowed wrong." Leaf says to conceal his shock.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 5, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa remains quiet to see how the bargaining progresses and thinks, _Now it begins._


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2010)

Abraxis speaks, his voice calm and even. "Obviously, we do not have the sort of wealth that you are accustomed to dealing with. Perhaps you would consider an alternative to hard coin?" The Aasimar glances over at his companions before turning his golden irised eyes back on Torch. "We have many diverse skills between the four of us. Perhaps there is a job or endeavor that we could undertake on your behalf?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2010)

Torch again becomes thoughtful for a few moments.

"I think perhaps there is something you could do for me.

I’ve recently come into possession of a series of safes. Unfortunately, the safecracker I employed has turned out to be quite useless. If you can coax even three of the five safes open, I could be persuaded to disclose Nessian’s location and dispense with my regular fee entirely. These chests are remarkably unique and I have the foreboding suspicion that, in this case, the receptacles just might be worth more than their contents, so I’d rather you didn’t smash them open. Oh! One more thing: please forgive my rudeness but I don't know you and trust comes dearly in my business. I employ a diviner to protect my interests; if she warns me you have crossed me and stolen the contents, there will be repercussions."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 6, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Once again, Lerissa will make a sense motive/perception  check.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2010)

[sblock=Lerissa]It really seems like he's on the up and up - he's a businessman, and you're potential business for the future as well as right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2010)

Abraxis nods. "We'd certainly be willing to take a look at these safes, to be sure."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2010)

Leaf wonders at who in the group would be best suited to trying to open the safes. He would beable to provide whoever with a blessing from Gozreh, but who would it be?

[sblock=OOC] Leaf can cast guidance on whoever wish to try and open the safes. [/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 8, 2010)

After a moment's pause, Mustapha's rich laughter rings out round the small chamber. 'Ah' he says with a broad smile, 'never let it be said that the Prophet - may the light of the dawn sun shine on him and his family - is not without a sense of irony'. Turning to Lerissa, he adds 'my dear, may I humbly apologise and ask for your fair hand; it appears the horse on which I have been riding has proved to be a little too high for my own safety!'.

Turning to Grandmaster Torch, Mustapha offers another small bow. 'With your permission...?' he enquires, before muttering a few words and turning 90 degrees to his left.

OOC - Cast Know Direction to find East

Setting down his pack, the Brass Man once again unrolls the small tassled rug from the top and spreads it out on the floor. Taking off his shoes, Mustapha looks at the others and says 'I regret this task is beyond my meagre skill', before kneeling on the mat and beginning to mutter what sounds like a mantra in a low voice.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2010)

Torch waits for the group to reach consensus and to complete their preparations, then gestures to a bodyguard. You are led to a small side chamber where lie five boxes:


An iron cask, blank of ornamentation save for a laughing devil's head.
A red box inset with a trio of golden faces:the first appears stern, the second angry, and the third fumes with hatred.
A stone chest covered with a relief of carved ivy.
A smooth stone block without hinges, decoration or writing of any kind.
A rectangular chest with strange, stylized writing around its entirety. Stranger still are the 10 small pores running along the boxes lid.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lerissa*



grufflehead said:


> After a moment's pause, Mustapha's rich laughter rings out round the small chamber. 'Ah' he says with a broad smile, 'never let it be said that the Prophet - may the light of the dawn sun shine on him and his family - is not without a sense of irony'. Turning to Lerissa, he adds 'my dear, may I humbly apologise and ask for your fair hand; it appears the horse on which I have been riding has proved to be a little too high for my own safety!'.
> 
> Turning to Grandmaster Torch, Mustapha offers another small bow. 'With your permission...?' he enquires, before muttering a few words and turning 90 degrees to his left.
> 
> ...




When Mustapha addresses Lerissa, she watches him intently.  Once he is finished and begins unrolling his pack she will look at the other party members and shrug her shoulders with a look of wtf was that.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> Torch waits for the group to reach consensus and to complete their preparations, then gestures to a bodyguard. You are led to a small side chamber where lie five boxes:
> 
> 
> An iron cask, blank of ornamentation save for a laughing devil's head.
> ...




Lerissa follows the group to the small chamber containing the boxes.  She wonders if anyone will be more apt to open the boxes.  She will inspect the boxes to see if any of them ring familiar in any way.  She admires all the boxes and actually is drawn to each of them in unique ways.  Once she examines them, she will have each party member do the same.  The smooth stone block with no hinges or decorations especially draws her attention and she will pick this one up again and examine it closely.

OOC - Mike, feel free to roll for her on each box, assuming the other party members are aiding her.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2010)

OOC:

Let's take these one at a time. Since this plays more like an encounter, but using skill checks rather than Attack/Damage rolls (unless you choose to break the boxes after all), you guys can roll your own checks. Start with a Perception check on the box you want to look at, and depending on your result I'll let you know what you gather and what else you need to do in the way of rolling/etc.

(Sorry, I meant to put this in the same thread with the description of the boxes).


IC:

Mike, to speed things along I did go ahead and roll for Lerissa on the Blank Box:
Perception (Blank Box) (1d20+6=20)

Lerissa turns the smooth stone box over and over in her hands, looking at it intently but in spite of her best efforts is unable to get any clue about how to open it.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2010)

Duh, never mind


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2010)

OOC: In an effort to head off some possible frustration, I'll go ahead and let you know that each of these boxes requires a slightly different skill set to unlock - obviously, this isn't a 'let the Rogue come forth' kind of encounter. (Thank goodness, since you don't really have a rogue )

I didn't write the encounter, but it looks to me like there's a little something for everyone here . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: In an effort to head off some possible frustration, I'll go ahead and let you know that each of these boxes requires a slightly different skill set to unlock - obviously, this isn't a 'let the Rogue come forth' kind of encounter. (Thank goodness, since you don't really have a rogue )
> 
> I didn't write the encounter, but it looks to me like there's a little something for everyone here . . .




Interesting... so once we handle the boxes and roll perception would that possibly help us know what skill might allow us to open them?  Assuming of course the perception check were successful.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2010)

OOC: Exactly.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2010)

Leaf circles the chests first, then picks, prods, and pokes at them when it looks like they are safe. The red box with it's gold faces gets most of his attention as it is the strangest thing he has every seen.

[sblock=Perception]
1.An iron cask, blank of ornamentation save for a laughing devil's head. Check = 8
2.A red box inset with a trio of golden faces:the first appears stern, the second angry, and the third fumes with hatred. 
Check = 20
3.A stone chest covered with a relief of carved ivy. Check = 16
4.A smooth stone block without hinges, decoration or writing of any kind. Check = 13
5.A rectangular chest with strange, stylized writing around its entirety. Stranger still are the 10 small pores running along the boxes lid. Check = 15
Roll Lookup glad this wasn't combat those rolls really bite LOL 
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Torch waits for the group to reach consensus and to complete their preparations, then gestures to a bodyguard. You are led to a small side chamber where lie five boxes:
> 
> 
> An iron cask, blank of ornamentation save for a laughing devil's head.
> ...





perception for remaining boxes ( box 1 - 1d20+6=9, box 2 - 1d20+6=17, box 3 - 1d20+6=14, box 4 - already rolled,  box 5 - 1d20+6=17)

IC strikes again!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2010)

The Devil Dial: The devil's head can be turned in both directions, like a combination lock but without numbers for guides.
The Box of Golden Faces: The box appears to be designed to respond to emotions of some kind. Make a Sense Motive check, please.
The Riddle Vault: There's a riddle inscribed amongst the carved ivy leaves (see below).
The Smooth Stone Chest: You are able to determine nothing about this box - it remains inscrutable.
The Holed Safe: There is a hidden panel on the side of the box, but you are unable to determine any method of opening it.

The Riddle:
"Though different now sounds my name, the spelling still remains the same.
Once prior leap of might, now becomes bird of white."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2010)

Leaf starts to feel something from the three faced box. It feels...

[sblock=Sense Motive]
 1d20+9 = 23 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2010)

. . . it feels like the box wants anger, or is angry, or something to do with anger.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 9, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> The Devil Dial: The devil's head can be turned in both directions, like a combination lock but without numbers for guides.
> The Box of Golden Faces: The box appears to be designed to respond to emotions of some kind. Make a Sense Motive check, please.
> The Riddle Vault: There's a riddle inscribed amongst the carved ivy leaves (see below).
> The Smooth Stone Chest: You are able to determine nothing about this box - it remains inscrutable.
> ...




"Interesting riddle."  First thing to enter Lerrisa's mind is 'dove'. She speaks the word almost as if thinking aloud.

Still fascinated by the smooth box, she continues to roll it around in her hand.  How big is this box?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2010)

When Lerissa speaks the word 'Dove' the box opens. (Details coming when I get to a 'real' computer.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2010)

Inside the Riddle Vault: A collection of over 40 rare incenses along with a book of instruction. If burned in the proper combination, the incense collection can replicate a single use of incense of meditation.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

"Great job Lerissa," Leaf says to the tiefling with a smile. It quickly fades as Leaf remembers something similar. "You knew how to do that all along didn't you," he says more of a statement or accuzation than a question.

"Just like my brother would do," he says his brow furrowing as an angry edge comes to his voice. "He would know excatly what was going on and not tell me anything. He would just smirk and say I was to young to know or to low on the totem pole. I hated when he laughed at me when noone would let me know what was going on." 

Leaf's face reddens and his voice is truly gruff as he turns to point at Lerissa. "Your doing that too, aren't you. Aren't you!" his shout one of rough anger. 

"You know what this is all about and you won't tell anyone and later you will just laugh about it behind my back!" Leaf's face is in a twisted rage as he looks like he is remembering something bad from his past.

"I won't let you laugh at me! Not anymore! Do you hear me Kelvini!? NOT ANYMORE!!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2010)

And . . . the Box of Golden Faces pops open. Inside is a collection of ancient stone miniatures of a 'Viking' army from the Land of the Linnorm Kings.

[sblock=OOC]Technically I'm supposed to get an Intimidate, Perform (Acting), Bluff or other appropriate check - but excellent RP, Jake!  [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> "Great job Lerissa," Leaf says to the tiefling with a smile. It quickly fades as Leaf remembers something similar. "You knew how to do that all along didn't you," he says more of a statement or accuzation than a question.
> 
> "Just like my brother would do," he says his brow furrowing as an angry edge comes to his voice. "He would know excatly what was going on and not tell me anything. He would just smirk and say I was to young to know or to low on the totem pole. I hated when he laughed at me when noone would let me know what was going on."
> 
> ...





As the goliath begins his rant, Lerissa quietly watches not knowing what to make of his memory come to life. As it continues to crescendo, she draws her Scimatar and fires back, "You better back off! You may be twice my size but that only means I can easily use your balls for target practice."

1d20+10=26 - intimidate check

When the puzzle box opens, a smile crosses Lerissa's face and she lowers her weapon. "2 down." She says not even trying to control her laughter.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

When the box clicks open Leaf sighs in relief. "Lerissa. I'm sorry I didn..." 

"2 down." She says not even trying to control her laughter.

Leaf sighs again and a smile crosses his face as Lerissa laughs (although she didn't put away the scimitar).

[sblock=OOC] Thanks  here's some technical stuff to make you feel better.

Acting = 4, Bluff = 17 

Of the three those were the two things I was doing I hope Mike makes his Sense Motive check 

EDIT: ninja'ed but in a good way.
HM [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Seeing Leaf eye the still drawn weapon, a look of recognition dawns on her face and she quickly puts away her weapon.  "Sorry Leaf, I should have realized...  By the way, I am sorry about your memory, I guess we all have our demons."  The tone of her voice is almost sympathetic - something you have not hear from the hardened woman to date.  It suggests she can relate all too well


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

"It is alright," Leaf says a look of sadness in his eyes. "I have not thought of Kelvini, or any of my clan for quiet some time." 

"I hope we can talk and maybe use our... demons. Interesting choice of words Lerissa. I hope we can use them to help us again one day. Like they have today." He finishes gesturing to the Three Golden Faces safe.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2010)

*Lerissa*

The 'softer' look quickly disappears from Lerissa's face as she realizes she has opened up much more than she intended.  She acknowledges Leaf with a, "Let's focus on the task at hand first."

She quickly grabs the smooth puzzle again and begins to roll it around in her hands.  She begins focusing all her attention here, not used to things getting the better of her, this puzzle has gone past intriguing and is bordering on obsession now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2010)

*OOC:*

Nicely played, fellas!

*IC:*

Hard as Lerissa tries, she is unable to fathom the secrets of the smooth stone box - no matter which way she turns it or how she squints, hinges and clasp do not present themselves.

*OOC (The 2nd):*

Anyone else want to chime in on the boxes? Two down, one remains to meet the minimum asked by Grandmaster Torch . . .


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking at the box with the small holes Leaf asks if he could dunk it outside in some water, but is refused promptly.

"I thought maybe the water would push the panel out," he shrugs and says to everyone. "There are ten holes," he says outloud. "What else has? Ah ha!" Leaf takes and tries to place a finger in each hole but his hands are way to big.

"Maybe someone with smaller slender fingers sould try and press inside the small holes." he says gesturing to the safe.

[sblock=OOC] All I can think of now is an Acrobatics check and that is nowhere near Leaf's strong suit. LOL  anyone want to try? And Decipher Script requires training for the writing in this chest. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2010)

*Lerissa*



HolyMan said:


> Looking at the box with the small holes Leaf asks if he could dunk it outside in some water, but is refused promptly.
> 
> "I thought maybe the water would push the panel out," he shrugs and says to everyone. "There are ten holes," he says outloud. "What else has? Ah ha!" Leaf takes and tries to place a finger in each hole but his hands are way to big.
> 
> ...




Are the holes big enough to put fingers/thumb in?  If so Lerissa will attempt to do just this.

Also, what color is the smooth rock safe, can we determine what kind of rock?  Shale, granite...?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2010)

The holes are definitely not big enough for fingers - even a child's.

The smooth stone box is made of finished marble - not polished, but very smooth.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2010)

*OOC: Wow, step away for a couple of days and I miss pages of play!*

Abraxis is quiet as the others discuss the boxes, only nodding as his companions solve each one. He then moves closer to the remaining boxes, eying them carefully with his otherworldly eyes.


*Perception checks: 11, 21*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2010)

Abraxis' careful examination of the remaining boxes reveals the script and holes on the box held by Leaf, and smooth stone of the box held by Lerissa, and the devils head dial on the remaining box.

[sblock=OOC]Linguistics - the new Decipher Script![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2010)

Abraxis frowns, and tries to suss out some possible meaning from the remaining boxes.


*Linguistics check: 10 - Not good on its own, but I believe a 10 is good enough to aid another, right?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2010)

[sblock=Abraxis]With Mustapha gone (I'm not sure yet _where_ he's gone, but I'll figure something out) none of you actually has Linguistics as a trained skill. Therefore (in this one case) I'll allow Abraxis to use it untrained. DC 7 was enough to figure out that the script on the box is a set of musical notes.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2010)

"I'm not very musically inclined, but I believe this script on the box is a set of muscial notes," says Abraxis. The aasimar begins whistling the notes, but he is horribly off-key as he does so.


*OOC: Perform Check: 06*


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 13, 2010)

*Lerissa*

When Abraxis tells the group that the script might be musical notes, Lerissa looks for a pattern correlating the holes and the script.  Possibly like playing the flute.

OOC - Mike, roll whatever might be applicable.  I'm sure she'll probably not be very good at figuring this out but ya never know.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2010)

Abraxis' whistling doesn't do anything (as you suspected ), but Lerissa fiddles around with the box until she figures out that blowing through the first hole produces a sound not unlike that of a recorder or a pan flute.

Mustapha steps up and has a try; while he's able to coax a tune from the strange instrument, he can't quite get the right one to open the box. "I apologize most humbly, my friends. It seems my musical skills leave something to be desired."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 14, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa will cast guidance on herself and Mustapha (2 spells) and see if they might work together in opening the box. (+1 for each of us on a skill check)  Lerissa will aid Mustapha or vice versa.  She is also trying to change her thinking of this puzzle.  Instead of thinking of it as a musical instrument she will look at it as a device that she is skilled at disabling.

Mike, I know Lerissa doesn't have the right skill but maybe her disable device skill at a penalty will get it.  Roll what you think.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] What about Use Magic Device?? Leaf has nothing useful now I believe but if someoe asks he will try a Perform(flute) check on the box. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2010)

Mustapha again looks at the box - plainly a musical instrument and therefore (supposedly) within his realm of expertise.

"Well, it's surely got a pretty tone but I can't seem to elicit the proper tune. Leaf? Do they play the winds around that frigid lake you used to call home?"

He offers the box to the Goliath.

[sblock=OOC]I'll allow a Use Magic Device or a Perform (Wind Instruments) check: DC 12.

The Disable Device check DC is 26; Lerissa could get it open with a natural 20.

I've already rolled the Perform Check for Lerissa and Mustapha; while Abraxis checked it was for whistling the tune into the air so I'll allow him another roll.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 15, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa seems to have the box nearly unlocked but can't quite get the last tumbler.

disable device check (1d20+7=25)

so, so close, I actually only needed a 19 with the guidance spell in effect.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2010)

Leaf takes the box gingerly in his big hands, and holds it for a moment remembering something from his past. His face becomes sad and then he turns towards the warforge and smiles.

"No, the people of my villiage were warriors not musicians." he states simply. A sigh comes unbidden at the thoughts of his now gone home and family.

He holds the box with all his fingers over the holes then lifts up his thumbs and a few others as if he has seen this done before. "My villiage was in ruin after the attack and I sat crying near the bodies of my family. Then I heard a melody, a sweet tune on a flute somewhere close." Leaf blows gently into the "box" and tests a few notes with his fingers till satisfied with the sounds made.

"The flute player was like an angel come from the heavens, her gold hair cascaded down nearly to her knees in waves, and her delicate face was smooth and beautiful. She was an elf you see and her thin frame and delicate fetures made her so different from the women I was so use to seeing that I had thought that I to had finally died an she had come to take me to Elysium, so I followed her and her playing."

He smiles and gives a small chuckle, "It was later I found out she was a Pathfinder and I wasn't dead but headed here to Absalom. There were others but all I truly remember of that trip from old home to new was her playing. Everyday and night. And I would watch her slim fingers move as the melody washed over me."

"Gorzeh guide my fingers, to help me remember her movements, to honor Relina Ti'lufa bard and friend." he prays before again lifting the box to his lips. 

Leaf blows some more notes this time like a scale as he lifts each finger in turn. Then he looks to the others and smiling plays a short tune till it seems the box opens.

[sblock=OOC]
Well I need to make sure I don't lose this for my background. Can you add links to your character sheet in OP?

Perform check: 1d20+1 = 19 

Not bad for a big fingered warrior, had I roll been lower the story would have been different,  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2010)

[sblock=HolyMan]Dang, son! Pulling out the RP big guns!  [/sblock]

The big man blows gently into the first hole, his fingers proving more nimble than they look as he coaxes a haunting melody from the box. As the last note fades softly from the air the small panel on the side of the box irises open, revealing a rolled up set of scrolls. Closer examination reveals that the scrolls are the score from a complete symphony written by a Taldan Master Bard. They've been considered lost for over 100 years.

OOC: OK, that's three - enough to satisfy Grandmaster Torch. Anybody want to try the Devil's Head or the Blank Box?


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes.  Can u refresh our memories with anything we know about the devil's head box?  I take it we still know nothing about the other.  Do we get to roll again after a period of time?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2010)

The Devil's Head can be turned in both directions, like the knob on a combination safe. You can still tell nothing about the smooth stone box.

(You've determined all you can via Perception checks - additional Perception rolls would not help).


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2010)

[sblock=TY]







Mowgli said:


> [sblock=HolyMan]Dang, son! Pulling out the RP big guns! [/sblock]




Thanks Mowgli it is easy as I need to further work on Leaf's background. I see this as a serious campaign and not a oneshot adventure so the thread deserves a post now and then like the one above.

And most important I don't want to be known as a one liner player.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=TY]
> 
> Thanks Mowgli it is easy as I need to further work on Leaf's background. I see this as a serious campaign and not a oneshot adventure so the thread deserves a post now and then like the one above.
> 
> And most important I don't want to be known as a one liner player.  [/sblock]




[sblock=]Awesome! Just what I was hoping for![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2010)

"These last two boxes are complete unknowns," says Abraxis. He frowns and shakes his head again. "I really don't have any ideas for opening these that don't involve force."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa handles the devil's head box again and as she does so, something seems familiar about the devils.

knowledge religion check (1d20+4=24)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2010)

The face on the dial is a commonly used representation of Asmodeus - Ruler of Hell (and patron of the nation of Cheliax).


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa tries her hand at listening to the devils head box while turning the head.  As one would to hear any clicks of tumblers.


disable device for devil's head box (1d20+6=18)


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Abraxis' careful examination of the remaining boxes reveals the script and holes on the box held by Leaf, and smooth stone of the box held by Lerissa, and the devils head dial on the remaining box.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Linguistics - the new Decipher Script![/sblock]




Does this mean there is script on all the boxes?  I took it to mean just the musical box.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2010)

*Lerissa*

knowledge religion on blank box (1d20+4=16)

knowledge local on blank box (1d20+1=21)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Does this mean there is script on all the boxes?  I took it to mean just the musical box.




Script is only on the music box - bad grammar on my part.

Knowledge checks reveal nothing . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa continues to roll the smooth stone around in her hands.  Hmm...a rock, rocks are climbed...

climb check (1d20+1=5)

"Abraxis, what do make of this rock?  Can you see any relation to climbing?"


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 19, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Completely stumped by the smooth box,  Lerissa will cast detect magic on it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2010)

Lerissa takes a moment to mutter an incantation, enhancing her sight to detect auras in the magic spectrum. Casting her gaze on the smooth stone box afterward reveals that there is a faint aura of illusion magic on the box.

[sblock=OOC]DC 14 Will Save to disbelieve the illusion.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2010)

Abraxis waits quietly to see what Lerissa's spell reveals.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 20, 2010)

*Lerissa*

"I see there is some magic about this puzzle box and it is not exactly what it seems.  I've been told you merely have to see beyond what is shown but for the life of me, I can't seem to do that."

will save (1d20+2=6)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2010)

*Backtrack (One Post Only)*

Lerissa puts an ear to the Devil Head Dial as she slowly turns it left and right, listening intently for the clicks that tell of tumblers falling into place.

After a few minutes, she finally heaves a great sigh as the side of the box swings out. Inside is what appears to be the original copy of a lost treatise entitled “The Inward Facing Circle” written by Coganaris the Wracker, a famed Chelish devil-binder, along with scrolls of _Protection from Evil_ and _Protection from Good_.

*End Backtrack - We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.*


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2010)

"It is alright Lerissa," Leaf says indicating the last box. "Maybe we should let this one alone. We have already 'aquired' enough treasure for these people. I say we have over paid for the information we seek."

Leaf helps gather up everything the group has accumilated and then asks, "Are we ready to go then?"

[sblock=OOC] Note: I am ready to move on when the others are. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2010)

Abraxis takes the smooth stone box from Lerissa, peering intently at it. After a few minutes he looks up and shrugs. "It looks like a stone box to me."


*Will Save: 09*


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 21, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa will take the box from Abraxis and hand it to Leaf, "If you and Mustapha can't see past the magic, we will move on and be happy with 4 of 5... though it's not in my nature to allow any challenge to go unanswered."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Leaf sighs, but says nothing taking the box in his hand. Suddenly Lerissa notices the goliath's eyes widen and his breath catch surely he has  seen something. 

[sblock=OOC]
But what?!?  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2010)

Forewarned by his companion's words, Leaf's keen eyes pierce the illusion surrounding the box to reveal that it is closed and held by a simple clasp. He quickly opens the box and looks inside to see a small fortune in expensive material spell components.

(The other's see Leaf's motions, but to them it appears that the box remains closed.)


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 24, 2010)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> Forewarned by his companion's words, Leaf's keen eyes pierce the illusion surrounding the box to reveal that it is closed and held by a simple clasp. He quickly opens the box and looks inside to see a small fortune in expensive material spell components.
> 
> (The other's see Leaf's motions, but to them it appears that the box remains closed.)




Ooc - Lerissa is waiting for either Leaf to show he opened the box by showing the contents or verbally say he has solved it.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2010)

Abraxis watches Leaf fumbling with the box. "So..."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

"Hmm..." Leaf says bringing out a handful of the boxes contents. "Sorry, I forgot it is still an illusion to you. I think we have solved all the puzzles now, lets take are findings to the headmaster."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 25, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Once our group has managed to open all the puzzle boxes, we will bring them to those who are in the room with us and show they are all solved.  Cearly pleased with the group's outcome, Lerissa speaks, 

"Care to lead us back to Grandmaster Torch?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2010)

You are ushered back into the room where Torch languishes in his pool of cool water. He looks vaguely surprised and quite gratified that you've managed to open all of the boxes. "Well done, well done! Freastail, see to our new items would you? And be careful of the boxes - now that we know their secrets we may have a use for them as well!"

One of the huge bodyguards lumbers off, presumably to do Torch's bidding, and the scarred man turns back to the Pathfinders.

"You'll find that upstart Nessian in a group of broken down towers he calls 'The Pyramid of the Dog.' It's just outside the city to the west. You should exercise some caution when approaching - he's got the place well defended, and he's smart."

Torch snaps his fingers at another of his attendants and makes an obscure gesture; the attendant steps out into a different room.

"I remind you that I'm taking a risk in helping you; I'm well compensated, to be sure, but if word gets to Nessian that I've revealed his location to you I'd view it as most unprofessional and would have to make sure others wouldn't be similarly compromised by doing business with you.

"Now, as you've exceeded my expectations regarding the safes I have a little something extra for your troubles."

The attendant returns and hands each of you a beltpouch. The clinking of coin gives a hint as to the contents . . . inside each pouch is a stack of 100 Gold Measures (the standard gold piece of Absalom).

"Now, if there's no other business for us to conduct, I find myself growing quite tired. Freastail will show you to the door."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 25, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa takes the pouch handed, "Thank you for your generosity.  Worry not, we agree it would be most unprofessional to reveal our sources."

Unable to shake hands with Torch (due to his "condition")  she will lower her eyes ever so slightly - as a gesture of thanks.

She then looks at the others, "I guess we know where we are headed..."

She will follow the group as they exit.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

Gold in hand Leaf bows akwardly to the headmaster, and follows the bodyguard out. Since he never put his boots on the goliath is happy he doesn't have to take them off again.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2010)

Abraxis nods his thanks as he accepts the pouch of gold in payment. "Worry not, Grandmaster Torch. I will die before I give up your name." The aasimar then spins on heel, and follows the others out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2010)

You make your way out of the sewers without further incident, each lost in his or her own thoughts. Yargos Gill mutters the entire way about the urgency of finding Nessian and getting the book before the Black Echelon reaches the city.

As you emerge from the sewers and make your way through Puddles to the place indicated by Grandmaster Torch as Nessian's base of operations, the frail scholar actually picks up the pace and takes the lead.

Your path to the 'Pyramid of the Dog' takes you across the overlook where you first rescued Yargos. It seems like days have passed since that fight with Nessian's War Hounders, but in fact it has been only a matter of hours. Lerissa's eye is caught by a peculiar luminescence out to sea; she stops briefly and gazes into the darkness. A glowing mist is coalescing atop the waves, her excellent night vision picks out the black masts of sailing ships piercing the tops of the fog like a forest of burnt trees.

"Please, we _*must*_ hurry . . . that's the Silent Tide. They'll be at the gates within the hour!" The little man pulls at Lerissa's sleeve, prompting her to return to the swift trek.

A few minutes later you find yourselves crouching behind the last available cover before entering the open ground around Nessian's base.

Despite it's name, the decrepit lair is not a pyramid at all. Rather it consists of four ancient, battered siege towers, three of which have collapsed inward toward the largest, forming a giant, tepee-like wreck. Each leaning tower bears a makeshift guardhouse, providing an excellent vantage point for War Hounder sentries. The area around the 'Pyramid' has been cleared save for four large boulders that were obviously too heavy to move. There's a long pole stuck in the ground just south of the tower; chained to the pole is an enormous mastiff. The dog is lying on the ground; she's awake, but so far seems unaware of your presence.

OOC: The party is about 20' off the map to the southeast.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2010)

"Anyone have a nice juicy steak we can use to distract the dog?" asks Abraxis, peeking out from cover to analyze the scene before them.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 28, 2010)

*Questions*



Mowgli said:


> You make your way out of the sewers without further incident, each lost in his or her own thoughts. Yargos Gill mutters the entire way about the urgency of finding Nessian and getting the book before the Black Echelon reaches the city.
> 
> As you emerge from the sewers and make your way through Puddles to the place indicated by Grandmaster Torch as Nessian's base of operations, the frail scholar actually picks up the pace and takes the lead.
> 
> ...





As we continue our trek, Lerissa ask for Yargos to explain what the silent tide is or means.

Can we see how the dog is tied to the post and how much slack he has.  Is the view to the N obstructed?  Wondering if we backtrack a bit and come from the N if the dog will not be able to see us.  Can we see an entrance door?  Which side of the building is it on?  Finally, do we see any sentries on top of the towers?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2010)

"There is no time for the quiet path," Leaf says gripping his trident firmly.

"Lerissa, give us a moment to dispatch the dog and move around to the far side. Hopefully we will take most of the guards with us and you can sneak in."

"If not we will knock." his slight grin not as mirthful as usual.

He looks to Abraxis and Mustapha, "Follow my lead and hit and move."

Leaf busts from hiding and charges the hound his trident held in a two fisted grip before him.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry about this. I believe Leaf would not be a great tactician at 1st lvl. And to become one later he needs to learn from his mistakes.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> As we continue our trek, Lerissa ask for Yargos to explain what the silent tide is or means.
> 
> Can we see how the dog is tied to the post and how much slack he has.  Is the view to the N obstructed?  Wondering if we backtrack a bit and come from the N if the dog will not be able to see us.  Can we see an entrance door?  Which side of the building is it on?  Finally, do we see any sentries on top of the towers?




OOC: Silent Tide is the code name for the planned invasion of Absalom that you're trying to put a halt to (apologies if I hadn't referenced that name before). No sentries on top of the towers, but there are dark windows in the three 'outlying' towers that would be excellent sentry posts. Finally, the only visible entrance to the central tower is the door on the south side - it's that square on the wall just north of the dog pole.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2010)

[sblock=Let's Get Ready to Rumble!]OK.

HolyMan, resolve your charge attack, please. Everyone else, one round of surprise vs. the poor mutt and go ahead and roll initiative in case this goes to more than one round . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2010)

Abraxis groans at Leaf's rashness, but nonetheless moves to back his large companion up. The aasimar hangs back a bit, and raises his fist into the air. A moment later, his hand is limned in golden flames, which he then hurls toward the mastiff.


*Move, but Abraxis will stay about 10' behind Leaf, off to the right or left (to give a clear path to the dog).

Heavenly Fire vrs Mastiff, ranged TOUCH attack 12 for 4 damage.

Initiative: 16

[sblock=Spells]
0 Level (At will, DC12)             
 - Detect Magic                        
 - Read Magic                       
 - Light                         
 - Mage Hand
1st Level (2/4 daily, DC13)
 - Mage Armor
 - Grease
 - True Strike
Heavenly Fire (3/4 daily)[/sblock]*


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 30, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa will go along with the plan if for no other reason than Leaf is already running toward the dog.

She will hang back one round in case any sentries are watching.  She will try and remain hidden in the shadows and approach the door from a more round-about path.

stealth check (1d20+8=18)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2010)

Leaf rushes forward and takes the poor dog by surprise in the side with his trident. 

[sblock=OOC]
Charge = 1d20+5 = 21, dmg = 10 
INIT: 1d20-1 = 8 

My stat block isn't updated it is actually a quote from our first fight. I will go back and find out all the channel energy and spells I have casted and edit it tommorrow. This is the same day correct?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 20/20     AC: [COLOR=red]12[/COLOR]  AC(T): [COLOR=red]9 [/COLOR]AC(FF): 13  Init: -1
 
Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             4     2     +2          
Ref:              1     2     -1          
Will:             5     2     +3            
 
BAB: +1       CMB:+3     CMD: 12
 
Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Trident                 +3        2d6+2          20/x2     Rng. 10', Brace
Dagger                  +3        1d6+3       19-20/x2     Rng. 10'
Net                     +0        ---              ---     Max Rng. 10', Touch Attack,Entangles
Short bow               +0        1d6            20/x3     Rng. 60' 
 
Spells Available:* 
0 Level          * 1st Level      
* Guidance          * Shield of Faith      
* Mending           * Cause Fear      
* Read Magic        * Obscuring Mist (D)
 
Special abilities:
Channel Energy(positive) 1d6  3/3
Wooden Fist  6/6
Icicle 6/6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2010)

Leaf rushes forward, long legs propelling him swiftly across the open ground. The dog looks up just as the Goliath closes and gives a great yelp as her side is savaged by the trident's tines.

Abraxis' _Heavenly Fire_ startles her as it splashes from her flank but does no apparent damage.

The bitch, obviously starved and mistreated, cowers whimpering in front of you. She's making feeble attempts to raise her head and lick at the gaping hole in her side.

Crossbow bolts fly from the SE and SW towers; one takes Leaf in the side, the other embeds itself in Abraxis' thigh. Lerissa takes stock of the angles and determines that she would have made a better target - it's likely they haven't seen her yet.

[sblock=Combat]War Hounders' Initiative (1d20=17)

To Hit (Leaf: 1d20+1=14, Abraxis: 1d20+1=13)
Damage (Leaf: 1d8=7, Abraxis: 1d8=7)[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]It is still the same day (night, actually). If you'd all be so kind as to make sure your stat blocks are up to date and stick them to the end of your next post I'd very much appreciate it.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 1, 2010)

*Lerissa*

OOC - Mike,  I'm unsure if Lerissa is moving yet?  I was gonna hold back a round and wait as Leaf asked so I am guessing that is what she is doing and trying to use her stealth to do so?  When she does move, she will again try to be stealthy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I was uncertain as well, that's why I didn't post any movement for her. Either way, it appears that her attempt at stealth was successful and she's fine in her current place on the map.

Still need an initiative roll for her, though . . .

Surprise round's over, War Hounders have expended their actions for the first round - party's up! (Mike, if Lerissa goes before 17 she'll actually act before the crossbows unless you hold her action - a little metagaming at this point, I know, but it won't break the game. If you do act before them and want to continue your stealth I'll need another roll).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2010)

"Damn it, Leaf," growls Abraxis, looking at the arrow in his thigh. "Leave the dog....she isn't a threat." Abraxis limps around the dog toward the northeast tower, summoning his magics to armor him as he goes.


*Cast mage armor, move up ten feet and left five feet.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

HP: [color=yellow]11/18[/color]     AC: 16  AC(T): 16  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1         
Ref:             03     0     +2    +1   
Will:            03     2     +1         

  BAB: 01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Glaive                   +3       1d10+2         20/x3     
Gauntlet, spiked         +2       1d04+1         20/x2     
Warhammer                +2       1d08+1(2)      20/x3     
Heavenly Fire            +2 [RT]  1d04+1         20/x3     Ranged Touch, 30' range, 3/4

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level (At will, DC12)
    * 1st Level (1/4 Daily, DC13)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
0 Level (At will, DC12) 
- Detect Magic 
- Read Magic 
- Light 
- Mage Hand
1st Level (1/4 daily, DC13)
- Mage Armor
- Grease
- True Strike
Heavenly Fire (3/4 daily)[/sblock]*


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 1, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Sorry about that:

initiative (1d20+2=13)

Lerissa will wait until Leaf reaches the dog before she begins to move (hold action until that point).  At that time she will begin moving as quickly as possible while still trying to remain stealthy (hopefully night will give me a bonus and the fact that the guards are distracted by the others in the party).  She will move North to what looks like a hole and then begin to move west using whatever cover or shadows there might be.

stealth check (1d20+8=13)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +1        1d6+1       18-20/x2     
Secondary               +0        0d0         00-00/x0     
Missile                 +0        0d0         00-00/x0     

Judgments: 0/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Purify Food            * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2010)

Leaf takes a knee beside the poor dog he had almost killed without thinking. He had thought the dog would be a savage beast bent on ripping out his throat, but they had used and broken this dog so that it could not harm the goliath or defend itself.

"I... I am sorry. By Gozreh what have I..." Leaf's eyes widen and he hears Abraxis yelling.

Looking down he sees the thick bolt stuck through the hide vest that covers his side, but still leaves his chest bear. Blood starts to trickle down the armor from the wound. He looks to see Abraxis limping, a bolt in his thigh.

"No, no by Gozreh NO!" he swings the trident in a circle over his head crying out a prayer...

*{{Thoiv'ah Kollan}}* 

As he keeps the trident spinning a fine mist flings from it and starts to obscure the area around him and the dog.

[sblock=OOC] Cast _obscuring mist_. Effect says cloud spreads in a 20' radius from you, 20' high. I am assuming Leaf goes before the crossbowman as it seems they took their actions after his, here's hoping anyway.

Stats are updated and that was the first spell I have ever casted in this game so far. [/sblock]


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: [COLOR=red]8[/COLOR]/20     AC: [COLOR=white]14[/COLOR]  AC(T): 11[COLOR=red] [/COLOR]AC(FF): 13  Init: -1
 
Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             4     2     +2          
Ref:              1     2     -1          
Will:             5     2     +3            
 
BAB: +1       CMB:+3     CMD: 12
 
Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Trident                 +3        2d6+2          20/x2     Rng. 10', Brace
Dagger                  +3        1d6+3       19-20/x2     Rng. 10'
Net                     +0        ---              ---     Max Rng. 10', Touch Attack,Entangles
Short bow               +0        1d6            20/x3     Rng. 60' 
 
Spells Available:* 
0 Level          * 1st Level      
* Guidance          * Shield of Faith      
* Mending           * Cause Fear      
* Read Magic        * [s]Obscuring Mist (D)[/s]
 
Special abilities:
Channel Energy(positive) 1d6  [COLOR=yellow]2[/COLOR]/3
Wooden Fist  6/6
Icicle 6/6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2010)

Abraxis makes a tactical move to conceal himself from the hidden crossbowmen, using his arcane skills to fortify his defenses as he goes. Lerissa begins a stealthy movement around the perimeter, trying to gain some advantage to take out one of the sentries. Leaf cries out his prayer to the Wind and the Waves - and his prayer is answered as the moisture in the air coalesces into a fine mist, hiding all those within from the sight of the towers.

Something about Lerissa's movement catches the sentry's trained eye; she sees the business end of his crossbow as he pivots and snaps off a shot but he rushes it and the bolt flies off into the dark. Everyone hears noises from inside the towers, and then one after another you hear two doors slam back against the walls.

From the mists, Mustapha's trained voice begins a rousing tune (everyone is +1 TH & Damage and gets a +1 to saves vs. Fear and Charm effects).

"What in the hells is going on out here?! Do something, you idiots! Chomper! Marrow Chomper, you mangy cur, sic 'em!"

[sblock=Obscuring Mist]This works just like the fog from the Black Echelon operatives you fought in the granary - vision (even darkvision) is limited to 5'. You have a 20% miss chance vs. adjacent foes, and a 50% miss chance vs. anything outside that range.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
	
	



```
[U]Init   Combatant     AC/T /FF     HP        Effects/Status[/U]
17     War Hounder   12/10/12     00/??     Cover  
       Nessian       18/14/14     00/??     
16     Abraxis       16/16/14     11/18     Obscured (10/10 Rnds), Mage Armor
13     Lerissa       12/12/14     17/17     
08     Leaf          14/11/13     08/20     Obscured (10/10 Rnds)
```

Mike, the first War Hounder listed is the one inside the tower firing at you.

The three perimeter towers are one story, the central tower is two. The white rectangles in the walls are doors. There are also windows in the perimeter towers.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2010)

As the mist rises around him, Abraxis quietly moves forward, using the nearby wall as a guide. He creeps to the edge of the fog, his polearm held ready to strike.


*Move Silently +2, move two squares diagonally to the northwest, so as to be able to see the door of the tower. If an enemy is present, Abraxis will attack.

Glaive                   +3       1d10+2         20/x3 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

HP: [color=yellow]11/18[/color]     AC: 16  AC(T): 16  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1         
Ref:             03     0     +2    +1   
Will:            03     2     +1         

  BAB: 01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Glaive                   +3       1d10+2         20/x3     
Gauntlet, spiked         +2       1d04+1         20/x2     
Warhammer                +2       1d08+1(2)      20/x3     
Heavenly Fire            +2 [RT]  1d04+1         20/x3     Ranged Touch, 30' range, 3/4

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level (At will, DC12)
    * 1st Level (1/4 Daily, DC13)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
0 Level (At will, DC12) 
- Detect Magic 
- Read Magic 
- Light 
- Mage Hand
1st Level (1/4 daily, DC13)
- Mage Armor
- Grease
- True Strike
Heavenly Fire (3/4 daily)[/sblock]*


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

"By The Wind and the Wave!" Leaf curses as he pulls the bolt from his side. Then calling on Gozreh's healing wave, he stands sending the healing magic out in a bright burst. 

"Again I am sorry," he says to Chomper. "And I must go help my friends now."


Resolute he heads towards the front of the Pyramid of the Dog.

[sblock=actions]
Move: stand
Standard: Channel Energy 4 think I will get Abraxis in the blast, definitely want to heal the dog  
5'step North [/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: [COLOR=orange]12[/COLOR]/20     AC: [COLOR=white]14[/COLOR]  AC(T): 11AC(FF): 13  Init: -1
 
Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             4     2     +2          
Ref:              1     2     -1          
Will:             5     2     +3            
 
BAB: +1       CMB:+3     CMD: 12
 
Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Trident                 +3        2d6+2          20/x2     Rng. 10', Brace
Dagger                  +3        1d6+3       19-20/x2     Rng. 10'
Net                     +0        ---              ---     Max Rng. 10', Touch Attack,Entangles
Short bow               +0        1d6            20/x3     Rng. 60' 
 
Spells Available:* 
0 Level          * 1st Level      
* Guidance          * Shield of Faith      
* Mending           * Cause Fear      
* Read Magic        * [s]Obscuring Mist (D)[/s]
 
Special abilities:
Channel Energy(positive) 1d6  [COLOR=#ffff00]1[/COLOR]/3
Wooden Fist  6/6
Icicle 6/6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Just need Lerissa's action.

Leaf's channeling does indeed heal Abraxis (+4 HP).

Rhun, Abraxis finds himself facing a human male with a flail and shield, wearing studded leather armor. Go ahead and make his attack rolls.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
	
	



```
[U]Init   Combatant       AC/T /FF     HP        Effects/Status[/U]
17     War Hounder 01  12/10/12     00/??     Cover
       Nessian         18/14/14     00/??     
16     Abraxis         16/16/14     15/18     Obscured (10/10 Rnds), Mage Armor
13     Lerissa         12/12/14     17/17     
08     Leaf            14/11/13     12/20     Obscured (10/10 Rnds)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 3, 2010)

OOC - Mike, the figure in the tower nearest me...is he at my level or still up high?  The white part of the picture is the door right?  Is there one window or more and which directions do they face?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Mike, the figure in the tower nearest me...is he at my level or still up high?  The white part of the picture is the door right?  Is there one window or more and which directions do they face?




[sblock=OOC]See the last bit of info in the 'Combat' Spoiler Block in Post 303. The windows are all on the long 'outward' facing walls.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 3, 2010)

How many windows are in these one story towers and is there an actual door or is it just an opening?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2010)

OOC: They are actual doors. Two windows in each tower, one on each side of the door. The door is closed, the crossbowman shot you through a window.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 3, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa moves to the door, realizing the moon is hidden by the building itself, she again tries to remain as stealthy as possible in the night air.

stealth check (1d20+8=22)

She will wait at the building just to the side of the door, between the window and the door.  Keeping an eye on either window and her heel on the door to feel if it opens.  Hopefully the sentry inside will become curious and have a look out of one of the windows or open the door and she will have a surprise round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2010)

[sblock=Apologies]OK, squeezing this one in between some paperwork so it's not gonna be all that great. Sorry.[/sblock]

Gozreh's healing powers surge outward from the Goliath, healing the living around him. Abraxis creeps stealthily through the fog and comes face to face with the bellowing Nessian. He takes a swing with his glaive but the man's proximity throws off his aim. Nessian's return strike is little better; his flail whiffs the air but fails to connect. Lerissa does her best to creep through the darkness and take an advantageous position against the sentry in the SE tower. The tower door swings inward and Lerissa's keen eyes easily pierce the gloom within, but the cautious sentry must be hiding - he's nowhere in sight.

[sblock=Combat]
	
	



```
[U]Init   Combatant       AC/T /FF     HP        Effects/Status[/U]
17     War Hounder 01  12/10/12     00/??     Out of Sight
       Nessian         18/14/14     00/??     
16     Abraxis         16/16/14     15/18     Mage Armor
13     Lerissa         12/12/14     17/17     
08     Leaf            14/11/13     12/20     Obscured (10/10 Rnds)
```
[/sblock]

OOC: Back to the party . . .


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2010)

Leaf rushes forward as best as possible in the mist. Nearing the edge of the obscuring cloud he can just make out Abraxis in a duel with someone. An unknown rage fills the goliath as he thinks this must be one of the men who mistreated the hound, and is about to call upon the citites doom.

Stepping out of the cloud he brings his trident to bear on the man. Nessian dodges the wild swing easily and Leaf knows he needs to clear his head if he is to win this battle.

[sblock=actions]
Move: diaginally to one square south of Nessian (20')
Standard: Attack - 1d20+3 = 6, 2d6+3 = 10 

The above roll doesn't have favored enemy, are these guys human?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Yep, they're human![/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 7, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa will creep back to the window to peek in and see if he might be hiding behind the door or somewhere else inside.

stealth check (1d20+8=28)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2010)

Abraxis swings his glaive at the enemy, but misses horrible.


*Attack: 05*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2010)

*Round Three - Intermission*

Nessian goes to work on Abraxis, peering out from behind his shield and whirling his flail. He feints at the Paladin's off hand side but Abraxis sees right through the attempt and adjusts his position. Unfortunately, Nessian is a wily fighter as well and his swing anticipates the move; his flail whips around and connects solidly, nearly rupturing Abraxis' spleen.

Leaf rushes toward the sounds of Abraxis' fight with Nessian, bringing his trident to bear. Both he and Abraxis miss the crime lord badly.

Lerissa sits quiet for a moment in hopes that the War Hounder inside the 'tower' will lose track of her. She pops up for a quick look through the window and finds the man watching the door - his back is to her.

[sblock=MikeL]Need Lerissa's action once she sees WH 01.[/sblock]

From around the corner of the SW 'tower' comes a flash/bang and a scream, followed by Mustapha's booming laugh.

[sblock=Combat]Nessian: TH Abraxis (1d20+4=24), Crit Confirm (1d20+4=15) fails, Damage (1d8+2=8).

Mustapha: TH, Damage (1d20+3=10, 1d6+4=8) misses, but does splash damage vs. WH 02.


```
[U]Init   Combatant       AC/T /FF     HP        Effects/Status[/U]
17     War Hounder 01  12/10/12     00/??     Cover
       War Hounder 02  12/10/12     05/??     
       Nessian         19/15/14     00/??     
16     Abraxis         16/16/14     07/18     Mage Armor
13     Lerissa         12/12/14     17/17     
08     Leaf            14/11/13     12/20     

Obscuring Mist is remains for 09 Rounds.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 9, 2010)

*questions*

Is the window large enough to climb through and if so, how far away is the bad guy from her right now?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2010)

OOC:

Lerissa can stealth through the window and end up behind the bandit. The bandit is marked on the map now that Lerissa's seen him. The window is in the square directly between them, so when she goes through the positioning will be tight.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 9, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa creeps to the window ledge her attention solely focused on her prey.  She leaps off the ledge screaming a blood curdling cry designed to intimidate her foe.

attack roll (1d20+2=12)

intimidate roll (1d20+10=17)

She brings her scimitar down across the back shoulder of her adversary for a very solid hit doing damage roll (1d6+1=7)
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (weapon focus)
Secondary               +0        0d0         00-00/x0     
Missile                 +0        0d0         00-00/x0     

Judgments: 0/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Purify Food            * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2010)

The unfortunate fellow that drew the 'watch Lerissa' card freezes in place as her piercing shriek rends the air . . . presenting a perfect target for her scimitar to similarly rend his back. He falls to the floor and doesn't move.

[sblock=Mikey]Nicely written!

It didn't matter in this case as your attack hit and killed him, but using Intimidate this way is usually a standard action so you can't do it and attack in the same round. The _shaken_ condition that results from the intimidate check then lasts for one round, plus one round for every 5 points by which you beat the DC for the Intimidate check.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2010)

You hear Mustapha calling from the other side of the fog. "Come back, friend! Things were just getting interesting! Oh, don't be that way . . . I'm sorry I singed you a little! Spoilsport!"

Nessian plainly recognizes the situation, and despite the fact that he's not been touched a hunted look comes across his face. He swings his flail again at Abraxis, but the attack has a desperate feel to it and is not very accurate.

OOC: Party's Up!

[sblock=Combat]
	
	



```
[U]Init   Combatant       AC/T /FF     HP        Effects/Status[/U]
17     [s]War Hounder 01  12/10/12     00/??[/s]     Dead
       [s]War Hounder 02  12/10/12     05/??[/s]     Ran Away
       Nessian         19/15/14     00/??     
16     Abraxis         16/16/14     07/18     Mage Armor
13     Lerissa         12/12/14     17/17     
08     Leaf            14/11/13     12/20     

Obscuring Mist remains for 09 Rounds.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2010)

Leaf tries to manuver and get a better attack on the leader. But he blocks the doorway and is using his surroundings to his advantage.

[sblock=actions]
Move: none
Standard: Attack nat 1 Lucky for him because the damage was 14 points [/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: [COLOR=white][COLOR=orange]12[/COLOR]/20[/COLOR]     AC: [COLOR=white]14[/COLOR]  AC(T): 11AC(FF): 13  Init: -1
 
Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             4     2     +2          
Ref:              1     2     -1          
Will:             5     2     +3            
 
BAB: +1       CMB:+3     CMD: 12
 
Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Trident                 +3        2d6+2          20/x2     Rng. 10', Brace
Dagger                  +3        1d6+3       19-20/x2     Rng. 10'
Net                     +0        ---              ---     Max Rng. 10', Touch Attack,Entangles
Short bow               +0        1d6            20/x3     Rng. 60' 
 
Spells Available:* 
0 Level          * 1st Level      
* Guidance          * Shield of Faith      
* Mending           * Cause Fear      
* Read Magic        * [s]Obscuring Mist (D)[/s]
 
Special abilities:
Channel Energy(positive) 1d6  [COLOR=#ffff00]1[/COLOR]/3
Wooden Fist  6/6
Icicle 6/6
```
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2010)

Abraxis steps back, wounded, and calls out the words of an arcane spell. Suddenly, the ground beneath Nessian becomes slick with grease.


*5' step southwest, cast grease beneath Nessian (DC13 rflx save).

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

HP: [color=red]07/18[/color]     AC: 16  AC(T): 16  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1         
Ref:             03     0     +2    +1   
Will:            03     2     +1         

  BAB: 01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Glaive                   +3       1d10+2         20/x3     
Gauntlet, spiked         +2       1d04+1         20/x2     
Warhammer                +2       1d08+1(2)      20/x3     
Heavenly Fire            +2 [RT]  1d04+1         20/x3     Ranged Touch, 30' range, 3/4

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level (At will, DC12)
    * 1st Level (1/4 Daily, DC13)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
0 Level (At will, DC12) 
- Detect Magic 
- Read Magic 
- Light 
- Mage Hand
1st Level (0/4 daily, DC13)
- Mage Armor
- Grease
- True Strike
Heavenly Fire (3/4 daily)[/sblock]*


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 12, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Full of adrenaline and feel invincible, Lerissa runs from this room to joinwhat's left of the combat


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2010)

Abraxis steps back, wounded, and calls out the words of an arcane spell. Suddenly, the ground beneath Nessian becomes slick with grease. The would-be crime lord looks somewhat dismayed as his feet lose their purchase on _terra firma_, but he quickly recovers.

Lerissa comes hurtling around the corner of the tower and positions herself to join the fight when an opportunity presents itself.

Leaf lunges at Nessian with his massive trident, but misjudges the distance; the points of his weapon imbed themselves in the door behind his foe and he's hard pressed to pull them out.

His first choice of foe temporarily out of reach, Nessian turns to deal with Gozreh's priest. The flail lashes out once more from behind his shield, slamming into Leaf's side as he frantically pulls on his trident. Leaf finally gets his weapon free but is out of position to attack again quickly.

[sblock=Combat]
	
	



```
[U]Init   Combatant       AC/T /FF     HP        Effects/Status[/U]
17     Nessian         19/15/14     00/??     
16     Abraxis         16/16/14     07/18     Mage Armor
13     Lerissa         12/12/14     17/17     
08     Leaf            14/11/13     [COLOR="Red"]02[/COLOR]/20     Critical Miss: -4 TH (1 Round)

Obscuring Mist remains for 08 Rounds.
```
        *GM:*  Party's Up! (Don't forget your +1 TH/Damage from Mustapha's song)     [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2010)

Abraxis maintains his distance, taking advantage of the reach offered by his glaive. Seeing an opening as the crime lord strikes Leaf, the aasimar arcs his weapon in, drawing the enemy's blood... 


*Glaive vrs Nissian: 22 To Hit for 7 Damage.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

HP: [color=red]07/18[/color]     AC: 16  AC(T): 16  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1         
Ref:             03     0     +2    +1   
Will:            03     2     +1         

  BAB: 01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Glaive                   +3       1d10+2         20/x3     
Gauntlet, spiked         +2       1d04+1         20/x2     
Warhammer                +2       1d08+1(2)      20/x3     
Heavenly Fire            +2 [RT]  1d04+1         20/x3     Ranged Touch, 30' range, 3/4

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level (At will, DC12)
    * 1st Level (1/4 Daily, DC13)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
0 Level (At will, DC12) 
- Detect Magic 
- Read Magic 
- Light 
- Mage Hand
1st Level (0/4 daily, DC13)
- Mage Armor
- Grease
- True Strike
Heavenly Fire (3/4 daily)[/sblock]*


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2010)

Leaf falls back his ribs felling cracked in several places. Reentering the mist to help protect him he gasps for air. Through the gasping he manages to call upon Gorzeh to heal him of this terrible wound.

[sblock=actions]
Move: 5' back into mist; probably southeast
Standard: Cure Light on self for 6 [/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: [COLOR=red]8[/COLOR][COLOR=white]/20[/COLOR]     AC: [COLOR=white]14[/COLOR]  AC(T): 11AC(FF): 13  Init: -1
 
Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             4     2     +2          
Ref:              1     2     -1          
Will:             5     2     +3            
 
BAB: +1       CMB:+3     CMD: 12
 
Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Trident                 +3        2d6+2          20/x2     Rng. 10', Brace
Dagger                  +3        1d6+3       19-20/x2     Rng. 10'
Net                     +0        ---              ---     Max Rng. 10', Touch Attack,Entangles
Short bow               +0        1d6            20/x3     Rng. 60' 
 
Spells Available:* 
0 Level          * 1st Level      
* Guidance          * Shield of Faith      
* Mending           * [s]Cause Fear[/s]      
* Read Magic        * [s]Obscuring Mist (D)[/s]
 
Special abilities:
Channel Energy(positive) 1d6  [COLOR=#ffff00]1[/COLOR]/3
Wooden Fist  6/6
Icicle 6/6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 15, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa arrives and quickly asseses the situation.  Seeing he is now alone she stops just shy of Nessian's reach and says,  "You are alone, we killed your two other guards and you are next.  Drop your weapon."

1d20+10=17 - Not sure if I still get the +1 bonus for Mustapha's song.  If so, the number is an 18.









*OOC:*


By the way, Lerissa's AC is incorrect in the combat block.







[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (weapon focus)
Secondary               +0        0d0         00-00/x0     
Missile                 +0        0d0         00-00/x0     

Judgments: 0/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Purify Food            * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Good catch on the Combat Block - thanks!
What's the roll for? I'm guessing an Intimidate check but wanted to be sure before I continue.
I _really_ dislike the way the new OOC tag stands out and makes the _OOC_ comments the most important thing in the _IC_ post . . .  Of all the new 'tools,' the GM tag is the only one that should see any use, and I'll even put that one inside spoiler blocks like the combat posts if/when I use it.
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 15, 2010)

Oops.  Yes it's an intimidate roll.  Thought about attacking but thought better of it.

I'll refrain from future usage of th OOC block.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2010)

Nessian glances at the roiling cloud of fog into which Leaf disappeared, then turns his gaze to Abraxis and Lerissa - each standing ready to attack. He tests his ability to swing his flail by rocking it back and forth, and winces slightly as the motion pulls on the gaping would Abraxis' glaive opened in his side.

"I'm thinkin' gettin' killed by you here'll be a lot quicker and less painful than havin' the Grand Council see to it, so if those 'r my choices I'll take the first. But if you've got a better offer I'm all ears."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2010)

Abraxis holds his glaive ready, knowing that Nessian will have to move through further grease to reach him. "Surrender, disperse the Black Tide, and hand over all such items as pertain to that foul armada, and we shall be inclined to mercy."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

With the battle turning to talk of quarter Leaf readies his net. He moves to the edge of the mist and if this rogue tries anything he will be ready.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: "draw" net and 5'step if needed to get to the edge of the mist.
Standard: Ready action to entangle Nessian should he attack anyone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2010)

"Define merciful! Like I said, anything that ends me up in the Council's hands is an outcome I'll die to prevent. If it's stopping the Tide you want, I'll give you the means in exchange for you lettin' me go."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 16, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa recognizes a smart cookie when she encounters them and always appreciates and admires that in the other.  Unfortunately, most of the time she has to break their will but this is an interesting opportunity to go in a different direction.

"*That* is a very do-able deal."  Knowing her party has her back she will lower her scimitar halfway to show her intent to interact differently.  "You will be free to leave and go wherever you see fit.  We have no grievance with you".  Looking at the other party members, "Well, at least I don't.  It seems you are quite the able fighter.  We need the book and any information you know about The Tide."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (weapon focus)
Secondary               +0        0d0         00-00/x0     
Missile                 +0        0d0         00-00/x0     

Judgments: 0/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Purify Food            * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2010)

The man looks to Abraxis and Leaf and quirks an eyebrow.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2010)

The alabaster sigils on Abraxis' skin shimmer in the dim light, as he glowers at Nessian with golden eyes. "I'm inclined to go along with my companion's suggestion, with the added provision that you leave the city and not return, upon pain of death."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 17, 2010)

"And the dog stays with us." Leaf says as his mist starts to fade revealing the maltreated mastiff.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2010)

"Done! The book is upstairs; all the codes you'll need to call off the invasion are in it. And now, if you gentlemen will excuse me I'll take my leave . . ."

With that, the would be crime lord begins edging around you toward the 'exit.'


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> "Done! The book is upstairs; all the codes you'll need to call off the invasion are in it. And now, if you gentlemen will excuse me I'll take my leave . . ."
> 
> With that, the would be crime lord begins edging around you toward the 'exit.'




OOC - I don't know about you guys but I get the feeling we shouldn't be letting him leave.

IC- "Hang on there speedy.  How do we know the book is there or that it's not trapped.  We honestly have no quarrel with you if you turn over the book, but that means placing the correct book in our hands". With this Lerissa will step to block his exit


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2010)

"Indeed," says Abraxis, lowering his glaive once again into a threatening position. "When the Black Tide is gone, then you can leave."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 17, 2010)

Leaf holds his trident in one hand and the net in the other. He stands poised to entangle the rogue should he try to escape.

[sblock=OOC] Ready action throw net should Nessian try to bolt. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2010)

"I'll leave once you've got the book and your friend over there (he points to Yargos, who you've not noticed was there until now . . .) confirms it's the genuine article, or I'll take my chances in a straight up fight with you. What you do with the book once it's in your hands is up to you. In the meantime, time's wasting . . . you'll need to give the abort signal in the next few minutes or the ghoulies are comin'."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 19, 2010)

"Yes, we must hurry." Leaf says and then turns to shout to Yargos.

"Yargos! Come quickly we need you!" Leaf calls out. When the man reaches the group he explain's the situation as they head for the book and then again calls for speed at ending this threat to Absalom.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2010)

"Come on, then, I'll show you where it is."

Assuming the rest of the group follows, Nessian will lead you into the tower.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 19, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa will follow right on the heels of Nessian.

Previously, she is very surprised to see Yagos.  Makes her a little suspicious of him.

As the group follows Nessian, Lerissa asks of him, "How do you know Yargos?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2010)

Nessian looks back over his shoulder and quirks an eyebrow at her.

"Cor, I stole his frakkin' book, din' I?"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 20, 2010)

Ooc - Did I miss something?  Did we recognize Nessian as one of the fellows at the ledge?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Though he wasn't on the ledge, Nessian is the man at whose orders the book was stolen.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2010)

Abraxis follows along behind Lerissa.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2010)

You head into the tower and upstairs. Nessian gives you no trouble, and you find the codebook right where he told you it would be. Yargos confirms that it is the correct book.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2010)

"Well I guess you won't be needing me any more, so I'll just take my leave! Good luck with all this!" With these parting words, Nessian eases his way clear of the group and heads back to the stairs.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 22, 2010)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> You head into the tower and upstairs. Nessian gives you no trouble, and you find the codebook right where he told you it would be. Yargos confirms that it is the correct book.




Lerissa asks of Yargos, "What signal do we need to give to stop this mess?"

When Nessian speaks and tries to exit, she will again block his path, "You seem way to eager to leave our pleasant company...why is that?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Lerissa asks of Yargos, "What signal do we need to give to stop this mess?"




Yargos begins flipping through the book, presumably to find the correct code for calling off the invasion.



mleibrock said:


> When Nessian speaks and tries to exit, she will again block his path, "You seem way to eager to leave our pleasant company...why is that?"




"Because your 'pleasant' company isn't so pleasant to me. Our _agreement_ was that I would go once you had the codebook. You have the book, your friend over there has told you it's the right one. Will you reneg on your word now?"

Subtle movement of his wrist starts the head of his flail rocking gently.

"I am leaving, according to the terms of our agreement. If you'd stand in the way, I _will_ go through you."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 22, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Thinking about the agreement, Lerissa decides Nessian has done what was asked of him and so she steps aside a bit but not enough for a clear path.  Nessian will have to alter his path to exit.

"Before you leave, tells us why you wanted the book and who you were working for?  Who knows, if you divulge this information, your life could be much extended."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2010)

The would-be crime lord bows slightly to Lerissa, a slight smile touching the corner of his mouth. "It seems you are a lady of honor after all . . . May we never meet again!"

He makes a show of leaving, flail swinging slightly with his strides, and not bothering to turn about and keep an eye on you as he descends the stairs.

Yargos exclaims loudly "Found it! You'll need those two lanterns . . ." He points out two lanterns on the windowsill, one with a green filter and other a red. Once one of you takes up the lanterns, Yargos walks you through a complex series of flashes of alternating colors. Once finished, the old scholar heaves a deep sigh of relief. "Well, that should do it!"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2010)

"How do we know for sure," Leaf says coming to stand near the windows. He has all but forgotten about Nessian, even though his ribs are still a little sore.

[sblock=OOC] A dramatic post of the ships slinking back into the deep might do for a great read, and finale.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2010)

"If you return to this city," calls Abraxis after Nessian, his voice even and grim, "I will end you." He let's the threat hang in the air for a moment, and then turns at Yargos' exclamation. Abraxis starts toward the window, but seeing Leif beat him too it, he simply waits, ready to assist as necessary.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=LOL]







Rhun said:


> "If you return to this city," calls Abraxis after Nessian, his voice even and grim, "I will end you." He let's the threat hang in the air for a moment, and then turns at Yargos' exclamation. Abraxis starts toward the window, but seeing* Leif* beat him too it, he simply waits, ready to assist as necessary.




Now how did he get in here,  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=LOL]
> 
> Now how did he get in here,  [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Oops! LOL.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2010)

You four newly made Pathfinders gather at the window of the 'tower,' eager to see the results of your very long night of work. As you watch, the sky brightens to the east with the imminent sunrise and the surreal mist begins to dissipate. Glinting lights flash from the fog, red and green in answer to your signals from the tower, and the forest of masts rising from the gray cloud reverses course to slide back down into the waves.

The ships of the Silent Tide have reclaimed their places amongst the wreckage of the Flotsam Graveyard . . . never to threaten Absalom again.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 23, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> The would-be crime lord bows slightly to Lerissa, a slight smile touching the corner of his mouth. "It seems you are a lady of honor after all . . . May we never meet again!"
> 
> He makes a show of leaving, flail swinging slightly with his strides, and not bothering to turn about and keep an eye on you as he descends the stairs.
> 
> Yargos exclaims loudly "Found it! You'll need those two lanterns . . ." He points out two lanterns on the windowsill, one with a green filter and other a red. Once one of you takes up the lanterns, Yargos walks you through a complex series of flashes of alternating colors. Once finished, the old scholar heaves a deep sigh of relief. "Well, that should do it!"




OOC - Did Nessian just choose to ignore Lerissa's questions?

IC - Lerissa backs away from the window, watching Yargos expression as the disaster seems to be adverted.  Always looking for a conspiracy, she is not completely convinced Yargos is completely on the up and up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2010)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OOC - Did Nessian just choose to ignore Lerissa's questions?




OOC: Apparently so. It's _possible_ he didn't hear her, but not likely . . .


----------



## Rhun (Sep 23, 2010)

Abraxis breathes a sigh of relief. He claps Leaf on the shoulder. "Well done!"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2010)

Leaf's smile is broad as he stands straigter and puffs out his chest to Abraxis praise. 

"Well done goes to us all, my new friends." he says looking to everyone there. "But there are still a few loose ends to fix. Maybe a search of this place would answer why these men would want to destory the very city they live in. And if not then maybe a few trinkets can be found to be used to help those in need."

Leaf begins to help in searching for anything that might suggest a motive to the crimes of this War Hounds. And after helping he continues down to where Marrow Chomper awaits. 

"Here," he says laying his hands over her still wounded side. They glow as he bends his head low in prayer. When he takes them from her side she is healed of most of the damage done to her by the goliath's trident. 

"I hope this will make us friends." he says taking the lead of the post and holding it, as Marrow looks dubiously at him.

[sblock=OOC] those rolls suck. Darn it. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2010)

With the Silent Tide dispersed, Abraxis moves to help Leaf search the area.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 26, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa looks to Yargos, "So is that it?  Kind of anti-climatic isn't it?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2010)

The old man sighs in relief. "I appreciate anti-climactic. The excitement of this evening's work was plenty for me, thank you very much." He holds up the code book. "Shall I just turn this over to you now and go my way, or would you rather I accompany you to the Chapter House and give it to your Venture Captain?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2010)

"I'm sure he'll want to verify your safety, so best you return with us," says Abraxis to Yargos.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2010)

"Yes let us all return and have another cup of Mustapha's wonderful tea," Leaf says smiling broadly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2010)

The newly made Pathfinders return to the Pinnace, weary but triumphant after their long night of trials. Venture-Captain Pelligrew is waiting for you; as you enter the Pinnace you catch him pacing the floor worriedly. He stops as soon as he notices you and puts on the gruff face you are all more familiar with from your years in training under his 'gentle' tutelage.

"About time you returned! You're Pathfinders, in the names of all the Gods, not some molly-coddled Aspis jack-a-napes! You should have been able to wrap that little bit of daring-do up in an hour or two! Instead you were gone all night, caus . . ." He breaks off his tirade suddenly, as though realizing what he was about to say.

As he speaks he's bustling around the Pinnace's common room, putting together some sort of hot concoction behind the bar and setting places at the table for the four of you and Yargos.

Soon everyone is seated with what turns out to be a very nice whiskey and coffee, Marrow Chomper has a spot near the hearth and a big soup bone, and your Venture-Captain settles in to hear the tale of your adventures.

~~~ About An Hour Later ~~~

Parnham leans back in his chair, his massive frame making the wood creak alarmingly, and chuckles. "Well, lads, it seems you've done me proud after all. This is one for the Chronicles for certain, and I can't recall right off hand when the last time a group of such wet-behind-the-ears Pathfinders fresh out of training acquitted themselves so well. Makes my next decision a little easier . . ." With these somewhat ominous words, the big man rises and steps out of the room for a moment, returning shortly with a softly clinking bag for each of you. "Take it, you've earned it. I've got rooms for you upstairs; get some sleep, and take a week off on me. Be back here at 17th bell next Oathday; I'll have an assignment for you then. You should say any goodbyes you need to say in the city, and come prepared for an extended voyage."

In short order you're hustled upstairs to your rooms, shown the location of a bathing chamber, and left to your own devices as Parnham retires for the evening . . .

[sblock=OOC]OK, in each of your pouches you find 50 GP. You've got a week in town to take care of anything you need to, including supplying yourselves for an 'extended voyage.'[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 30, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa enjoys the companionship and camaraderie of the evening but is anxious to be in bed.  Once to her room, she will bend her knee to the Sun-Goddess and at first light she will be off the the temple in town.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2010)

Everyone sleeps soundly, secure in the knowledge that you've put in a good night's work and saved the city.

The morning dawns bright and clear. Lerissa performs her devotions to the rising sun. As she rises and looks out the window, she's rewarded with the sight of a covey of doves flying through a cloud that looks suspiciously like an ankh.

Leaf wakes to the sound of the gentle surf washing against the wharves of the harbor and a warm breeze redolent with the scent of magnolia blossoms of all things.

Abraxis' room is showered in the golden rays of the sunrise, which reflect from the water bowl on his vanity and the dust motes to fill the air with golden sparkles.

[sblock=OOC]I don't think I recognized before that all three of you have faith based classes as one of your Gestalts . . . we've got a really Holy party going here. Even Ryan's character has a religious bent, though he's not a divine type class.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Everyone sleeps soundly, secure in the knowledge that you've put in a good night's work and saved the city.
> 
> Abraxis' room is showered in the golden rays of the sunrise, which reflect from the water bowl on his vanity and the dust motes to fill the air with golden sparkles.





Abraxis lays in bed, enjoying the softness of the mattress beneath him, and the warmth of the golden sunshine filling the room. After a few moments he rises, ready to get his day underway. He spends sometime in prayer, and then goes through a simple calisthenics routine to loosen the muscles and strengthen the body. When that is finally done, he uses the basin in the room to wash, and then dons his garb and gear. He then heads downstairs, ready to head out into the city. Perhaps he would spend a bit of the reward they had earned, if he found something to pique his interests.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2010)

Leaf was not idle even though he was given a week off till his next assignment. It took a couple days of searching the large city of Absalom for a suitable orphange for Marrow Chopper. When he had finally come across a small little building run by an old Varisians woman he knew right away that the dog would be happy there.

The children though frightened at first by Leaf and the dog, soon were running back and forth wavying a stick as Marrow gave chase and tried to take it away from them.

When finally Leaf got around to the talk of payment he waved way the woman's protest of not being able to afford the dog. Leaf told her he would stop in from time to time and make sure that by taking in Marrow Chopper she did not have to worry about things like that. He gave the old nun a smalll sack with most of the money he had recieved from Parnham.

Happy he was able to bring a smile to the children's faces and give the poor dog a new home he set out for the market. Nothing really stuck out at Leaf till he saw a copper backed compass. It was a neat little item the man selling it described could help you never get lost "even undergroud," he stated. So having the little extra money Leaf bought the item and pocketed it before returning home. 

The next few days went by quickly as Leaf readied himself for the upcoming trip.

[sblock=OOC] I have updated the OP page with the compass (10gp .5lb) and add 10 gp to my money section I gave 30gp to the orphanage. 

Also I took the Ocean sudomain but kept my other domain the same Leaf an I are ready for the next chapter. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Excellent! Anything specific for Abraxis and Lerissa to take care of?

I'm working on the intro for Souls for Smuggler's Shiv - trying to figure out exactly how I want to play it. Got a few other irons in the fire that are keeping me pretty busy right now so it may be a few days, but it's coming together.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 6, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]Excellent! Anything specific for Abraxis and Lerissa to take care of?
> 
> I'm working on the intro for Souls for Smuggler's Shiv - trying to figure out exactly how I want to play it. Got a few other irons in the fire that are keeping me pretty busy right now so it may be a few days, but it's coming together.[/sblock]




I've not had time to really look through the changes yet.  GF is out of town for a few days this weekend, hopefully I can get to it then.  I'm sure she'll also want a new toy.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> I've not had time to really look through the changes yet.  GF is out of town for a few days this weekend, hopefully I can get to it then.  I'm sure she'll also want a new toy.




OOC: I'm with Mike...I'm kinda behind on things!


----------

